# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Ναϊάς Εξπρές [Εξπρές Άδωνις - Express Adonis, Naias Express, Dimitra, Earl Harold]

## andreas

Πουλήθηκε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ σε εταιρία Ινδικών συμφερόντων αλλά όχι για διάλυση.

----------


## nicky

> Πουλήθηκε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ σε εταιρία Ινδικών συμφερόντων αλλά όχι για διάλυση.


Για δρομολόγια στη SRI LANKA....

----------


## che

Το πλοιο βρισκεται στο dock3 και πριν λιγες ημερες του εσβισαν και το ονομα.Σωστη και η Nickyy ως προς το μελλον του πλοιου.

----------


## George

Το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σήμερα σε NEW CARIBBEAN. Η νέα του σημαία είναι αυτή του Παναμά.

----------


## xara

Για εξωτικά ταξίδια βλέπω το καράβι του καπτα-Αντώνη Βάβαλου...

----------


## George

Να διορθώσω τον εαυτό μου και να πω απλά πως ο Αντωνάκης είναι πλέον πριγκίπισσα γιατί στο όνομά του προστέθηκε και το PRINCESS. 

*NEW CARIBBEAN PRINCESS*

----------


## delta pi

Αυτό που με εκπλήσει ιδιαίτερα είναι οτί ο Εφοπλιστής δεν έδειξε ούτε μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως ΝEW CARIBBEAN.αν είχατε τη δυνατότητα μπορείται να στείλεται καμία όσο ήταν στο νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας ,μ'εχει φάει η περιέργεια.

----------


## ina

http://www.efoplistis.gr/gallery/dis...album=48&pos=2

to new caribbean princess ligo prin fygei

----------


## delta pi

Να διωρθωσω κάτι όταν έλεγα ''Εφοπλιστής'' εννοούσα το περιοδικό.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως.Στείλε οποιαδήποτε άλλη φωτογραφία βρεις .

----------


## ina

apo to periodiko efoplisths einai nomizw to www.efoplisths.gr einai to site tou.mpes sto photo gallery tou kai tha vreis polles...

----------


## delta pi

ΡΕ παιδιά καμιά φωτογραφία από τον ¶δωνη.Ή μάλλον με το τωρινό του όνομα αλλά δε μ'αρέσει να τον αποκαλώ έτσι...

----------


## cortomaltese

H φωτο ειναι τον Αυγουστο στη ραδα του Πειραια μαλον πριν την κανει για περα

----------


## delta pi

Ευχαριστώ αλλά καμιά ποιο μεγάλη δεν είχες.Εμπάσει περιπτώση που το πάνε,στο Πέραμα?Γιατί αν το συγκρίνω με χρονικές περιόδους αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι λίγο μετά την ¶νοιξη αφού ούτε τα σινιάλα δε υπάρχουν πια.Αχ συγκινήθηκα τώρα.Πάει κι ο ¶δωνις,πάει ο Ποσειδώνας.Μου λείπουνε βρε παιδιά καταλάβετε με .Σκέψου να έχεις το βαπόρι μπροστά σου και να μη μπορείς να μπεις μέσα κι αυτό να έχει ανοικτή τη μπουκαπόρτα και το χειρότερο είναι όταν του σβήνανε τα σινιάλα.Γιατι το είδα από μακρια όταν του σβήναν το Δελφίνι απ 'τη τσιμινιέρα και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου...

----------


## cortomaltese

Επειδη υπαρχει οριο 19,5 Κ την μικρυνα, αναλυση εχει 2800Χ1600 αλλα παλι δεν ειναι καθαρη γιατι τραβηχτηκε απο βαρδιολα εν πλω με digital zoom. To βαπορι ηταν πολυ μακρυα

----------


## polykas

ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ -ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.



naias express...JPG

----------


## Νaval22

Η περίπτωση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ αποδεικνύει πως ο τότε πλοιοκτήτης του έδωσε έμφαση στην εμφάνιση του πλοίου και για να το κάνει πιο μοντέρνο πρόσθεσε αυτά τα μπαλκονάκια στη πλώρη τα οποία όμως απο όσο ξέρω δεν είχαν κάποια χρησιμότητα,στη πορεία αποδείχθηκε ότι έπρεπε να αφαίρεθούν γιατί το πλοίο είχε αποκτήσει εμπρωρη διαγωγή έτσι όιταν αγοράστηκε απο τη hellas ferries απέκτησε πάλι το look του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Ναϊάς Εξπρές" ένα πρωϊνό του Ιουνίου του 1999 στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού.  Τον επόμενο χειμώνα (τέλος του 1999 με αρχές του 2000) θα επέλθουν οι μεγάλες αλλαγές στην ακτοπλοΐα μας που οδήγησαν τελικά στην απορρόφηση των περισσότέρων από τις ναυτιλικές εταιρείες (εκτός των εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης και της εταιρείας του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου). 

Το Ναϊάς Εξπρές στην Αμοργό.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σαν Δήμητρα (GA Ferries) υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες? 'Ηταν ποιό όμορφο τότε (και σούπερ για τα δεδομένα της εποχής). Πεντακάθαρο άνετο και γυαλιστερό. 
Πάντως λίγα πλοία έχουν ακολοθήσει πορεία εξέλιξης τεχνολογίας (βολβός) και look (αεροτομές  :Razz: ).

----------


## Apostolos

Ήταν τότε που οι ακτοπλόοι έδιναν κανένα φράγκο και ομορφαίναν τα βαπόρια τους....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Δήμητα" από παλιό φυλλάδιο της GA Ferries.
Νομίζω, ότι είναι προφανές το λιμάνι του νησιού που είναι δεμένο το πλοίο.

Δήμητρα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια από εμένα ως ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ στις πρώτες του μέρες στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

Dimitra.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και μετά από την παραπάνω ιστορική φωτογραφία κατά την άφιξή του στην Ελλάδα, μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του "Δήμητρα" από το υπέροχο βιβλίο της Κατερίνας και του Stanley Sturmey με τίτλο "Greek Sea Bridges".

Δήμητρα.jpg

----------


## Leo

Roi Baudoin και Ellinis σας ευχαριστώ πολύ :grin:!!!

----------


## polykas

Αναχώρηση του πλοίου από την Τήνο.Αφιερωμένη στον LEO


Dimitra.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριτστώ πολύ  polykas ... άσε που πάει και Σύρο τώρα! Βλέπεις είναι πρωί (ο ήλιος πρύμα), απο την εποχή που διανυκτέρευε στην Μύκονο και έκανε πρωινό για Πειραιά...:wink:

----------


## polykas

Μπαίνοντας με όλα τα γκάζια στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.






Λ (57).jpg

----------


## polykas

Ως *Δήμητρα* εν πλώ στον κάβο της *Σύρου.*








2 (516).jpg

----------


## captain 83

Να θυμίσω ότι το 2001 ή 2002 το πλοίο είχε ένα ατύχημα στο λιμάνι της Αλοννήσου.

----------


## delta pi

τρελές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## esperos

Και  η  δική  μου  φώτο  σε  Black & White.

DIMITRA.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Και η δική μου φώτο σε Black & White.


Πολυ ωραια φωτο (οπως αλλωστε και ολες που εχεις ανεβασει), αλλα που Β&W ρε παιδι μου...:mrgreen:. Δωσε λιγο παραπανω χρωμα στη ζωη μας...:mrgreen:

----------


## Ellinis

Zει ο βασιλιάς Αλέξανδρος; 

Πάντως ο γνωστός μας Εξπρές Ναϊάς εκαξολουθεί να ταξιδεύει ως κρουαζιερόπλοιο από το Mumbai της Ινδίας.

Περισσότερα σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του.

Και μια πρόσφατη φωτο εδώ.

----------


## mike_rodos

Το Δήμητρα δεν είχε πωληθεί στην ΔΑΝΕ και το είχε ονομάσει Λέρος??? και από όσο θυμάμαι είχε πάρει φωτιά όταν είχε πάει για επισκευή. Όποιος έχει φώτο του πλοίου ως Λέρος, σς ανεβάσει!!!

----------


## Leo

Φωτογραφίες του Λερος θα βρείς *εδω* φίλε μου.

----------


## karystos

¶λλο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ το ένα κι άλλο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ το άλλο. Το ένα ήρθε σαν ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ κι έγινε ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, το άλλο ήρθε σαν IONIAN SEA κι έγινε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ και ΛΕΡΟΣ.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ωραία Καρυστός... Ευχαριστώ γιατί μπερδεύτικα, σε αυτό το θέμα... Γιατί υπάρχουν φώτο του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ της GA FERRIES και μετά αναφέρεται σαν ΝΑΙΑΣ....

----------


## Apostolos

> Όποιος έχει φώτο του πλοίου ως Λέρος, σς ανεβάσει!!!


Μου φαίνετε ότι ή βαριέστε ή δεν ξέρετε να ψάχνετε στο forum? Μα είναι ερωτηση το αν υπάρχουν φώτο του Λερος-Δήμητρα???

----------


## mike_rodos

Συγνώμη ρε φίλε Απόστολε, αλλά ακόμη είμαι νέος και προσπαθώ να μάθω το φόρουμ....

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....

ADONIS.jpg

----------


## vinman

Και δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες ως Δήμητρα απο φυλλάδια της GA FERRIES

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14085

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14086

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλοί μου φίλοι, πάμε πίσω στο χρόνο.
Χειμώνας του 1997, ώρα 17:00 και το "Ναϊάς Εξπρές" φεύγει για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη. 
Δίπλα του το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια" που έφευγε λίγο μετά.

Ετοιμαστείτε σαλπάρουμε.
Τα πιο ωραία ταξίδια είναι τα ταξίδια του χειμώνα, χωρίς πολύ κόσμο, με κρύο, βροχή, αλλά και με αυτά τα πεντακάθαρα χρώματα του ουρανού και την αλμύρα να γλείφει ολόκληρο το καράβι.

Σαλπάρουμε καλοί φίλοι paroskayak, vinman, Νάξος, dimitris, scoufgian, moutsokostas, marsant, iletal 1, rocinante, mastrovasilis και navigation.

Σε λίγο νυχτώνει και τα φώτα έχουν ανάψει ....   

Και το πλοίο φεύγει.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά φίλε μας γύρισες πίσω ε τέλεια φότο καλά κοιτάχτε και το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ πω
το άδωνης επίσης βαπόρι όμορφο ότι και να πω λίγο είναι

----------


## vinman

Ως Εξπρές Αδωνις,βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι της Τήνου...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18683


(Φ.Μαρτίνος-Εφοπλιστής)

----------


## marsant

Aυτο το πλοιο θα ηταν ''μανουλα'' για τις αγονες μας......

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να ταν μονο αυτο.Ειναι παρα πολλα τα βαπορια που θα ηταν μανουλα και πατερουλης για πολλες και οχι μονο αγονες γραμμες, αλλα...

----------


## vinman

Bγαίνοντας απο το Πειραιά...
Απο το εξώφυλλο της μπροσούρας της agapitos lines του 1995,αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20360

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Bγαίνοντας απο το Πειραιά...
> Απο το εξώφυλλο της μπροσούρας της agapitos lines του 1995,αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20360


Φίλε Vinman τότε που το πήρε ο Αγαπητός το βαπόρι χτυπούσε 20,5 υπηρεσιακή.Μεγάλη διαφορά με τα 16-17 που ταξίδευε σαν Δήμητρα.Είχα κάνει και ένα ταξίδι από Πειραιά για Σύρο με πολύ χοντρό καιρο και κάναμε 6 ώρες και 45.Τα είδαμε όλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ανέβασα μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην gallery (Ενότητα: Ιστορικά).
Άνοιξη του 2000 και το πλοίο είναι δεμένο σε μια από τις πιο όμορφες θέσεις του λιμανιού για φωτογράφηση.
Αυτό που την κάνει σημαντική είναι ότι το καράβι έχει ακόμα γραμμένο στην πλώρη το όνομα* "Ναϊάς Εξπρές"* και στα πλαϊνά έχει το λογότυπο της *Hellas Ferries*.
Από τις φωτογραφίες που αρέσουν στον Έσπερο και τον Α. Μώλο.
Αφιερωμένη σ' αυτούς και στον ΑΡΗ, τον Leo, τον vinman, τον Νίκο, τον dimitris, τον marsant, τον mastrovasilis, τον Νάξος και τον paroskayak.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Roi σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.Η Δήμητρα μας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν το πιο μαιτζέβελο βαπόρι(για τους λάτρεις της μανούβρας).Για αυτό το σημείο μιλάς?Αφιερωμένη αγαπητέ φίλε!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου, τι να πω;
Μοιάζει μαγικό.
Ανοίγεις το "σακούλι" σου και βγάζεις μια μοναδική φωτογραφία με το βαπόρι δεμένο στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση.
Μια μοναδική θέση για φωτογράφηση. 
Για αυτό για σένα φίλε ΑΡΗ. αλλά και για όλους τους φίλους θα ανεβάσω/θα ανεβάσουμε φωτογραφίες με τα πλοία δεμένα σε αυτήν τη θέση.
Σύντομα η συνέχεια με άλλα αγαπημένα πλοία.

----------


## xara

> Για δρομολόγια στη SRI LANKA....


*New Caribbean Princess*

Στη Βομβάη (Mumbai) 3/08
Πηγή φωτο: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/

----------


## polykas

*Συνάντηση με Αφροδίτη.Στο Βάθος το SF II.*

*2 (144).jpg*

----------


## Rocinante

Απιστευτη φωτογραφια :shock:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Δώστε τα όλα μάγκες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Καλά ε.........κόπηκα τώρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά καταπληκτική φωτογραφία.
Σε ταξιδεύει και σε απογειώνει.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## polykas

> Δώστε τα όλα μάγκες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους


*Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Κανάρη.Απίστευτη φωτογραφία.*

----------


## vinman

Φοβερή φωτογραφία ¶ρη!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## nickosps

Super φωτογραφία! Έπαθα πλάκα!:shock:

----------


## cambria49

The Earl Harold, 1988. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49



----------


## proussos

Σεπτέμβριος 1997...μετά το γύρισμά του στον Ταμέλο με προορισμό τον Πειραιά ! Αυτό θα πει να σκίζει τη θάλασσα...

naias_xpress.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Naias Express εξω απο την συρο για πειραια λιγο πριν ανοιξει η βενταλια στη πλωρη των 20.2 μιλιων

newfilm (84).jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

να ειστε καλα παιδια που με τις υπεροχες φωτο, μας <<ταξιδευετε>> πισω στο χρονο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τα λόγια του φίλου moutsokwsta!!!Σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά για το ταξίδι πίσω στο χρόνο με τις φανταστικές φώτο σας να είστε πάντα καλά!!  *

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναιας Εξπρες μεγαλη πεμπτη του 1997 εξω απο την τηνο.

naiasexpress.jpg

----------


## polykas

_ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ  φωτογραφία  BEN..._

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Συμφωνώ με τον Polykas!!!Πολυ όμορφη φώτο Ben ευχαριστούμε!!!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Ναϊάς Εξπρες...Ένα καλοκαίρι στην Τήνο...
O142.jpg

----------


## marsant

Για αλλη μια φορα μοναδικος ο φιλος Τ.S.S Apollon!

----------


## hayabusa

όμορφες φωτογραφίες από ένα όμορφο πλοίο...αν και στο τελευταίο μου ταξίδι με αυτό, από Ραφήνα προς Μύκονο (αν θυμαμαι καλα) μου είχε αφήσει άσχημη εντύπωση λόγω του πολύ έντονου τριξίματος στο σαλόνι της πρύμνης (καθ'όλη τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού) μου εχει αφήσει πολύ όμορφες αναμνήσεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Απερίγραπτη φωτογραφία!!! :Cool:

----------


## polykas

Στην Πάρο... :Wink: 

Λ (62) αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τα ταξιδια στο χθες συνεχιζονται...  μεσα απο την Υπεροχη  φωτογραφια του φιλου poluka.    Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Naias II

Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία :wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS ενα πολυ ομορφο βαπορι με δρομο μανουβρα κτλ για να δουμε τι θα κανει ο TSS APOLLON! :Wink: 

NAIAS EXPRESS 1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ναϊάς Εξπρές*, χαρισμένη στον Ben Bruce.

naias expres.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ben Bruce, να συνεχίσω???

----------


## nikosnasia

> NAIAS EXPRESS ενα πολυ ομορφο βαπορι με δρομο μανουβρα κτλ για να δουμε τι θα κανει ο TSS APOLLON!
> 
> NAIAS EXPRESS 1.jpg


ΘΕΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΠΟΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΩΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΤΟΥΣΙ.
ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ  ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ BEN BRUCE KAI TOY TSS ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Ναϊάς Εξπρές* στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.
Χαρισμένη στον Ben Bruce, polykas, rocinante, Φανούλα, Nάξος, Despo, nikosnasia και aero.

O137.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS εισβαλει ,κυριολεκτικα ,στο λιμανι της τηνου με πλοιαρχο τον αημνηστο Αντωνη Βαβαλο ,πανω απο 10 χρονια στο βαπορι!Χαρισμενη  στον TSS APOLLON , Rocinante , polykas, soulis, roi baudouin,φανουλα ,silver 23, rena

naias express.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Nαϊάς Εξπρές...* Mπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.


O138.jpg


Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Ben Bruce, Silver 23, Naias II, Φανούλα, Νάξος, Leo, Rena, nikosnasia και Νίκο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο φίλοι μου polykas,Tss Apollon,Ben  Bruce για τις υπέροχες και συνάμα νοσταλγικές φωτο σας.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος και δεν το μπερδεύω με άλλο Ναιάς δεν έκανε παλιά δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα - Χίο-Μυτιλήνη?Θυμάται κανείς χρονολογία?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS υπο του πλοιαρχου Αντωνη Βαβαλου ετοιμαζεται να προσεγγισει το λιμανι της τηνου

film (11).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Τι να πει κανεις; Οταν βλεπω οτι εχει ποσταρει ενας εκ των TSS APOLLON ή BEN BRUCE περνω βαθιες ανασες και ανοιγω να δω το θεμα ξεροντας οτι θα ταξιδεψω σε ενα πολυ ομορφο παρελθον.
Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Χτες κοιτούσα τα στατιστικά της σελίδας μας και διαπίστωσα αύξηση της κίνησης των μελών μας τέτοια ώρα, προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς γίνετε. Οπότε παρακολούθησα δύο βράδια τα ιστορικά και λύθηκε η απορεία.

----------


## Rocinante

> Χτες κοιτούσα τα στατιστικά της σελίδας μας και διαπίστωσα αύξηση της κίνησης των μελών μας τέτοια ώρα, προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς γίνετε. Οπότε παρακολούθησα δύο βράδια τα ιστορικά και λύθηκε η απορεία.


 Και παλι καλα. Θυμασε προ εξαμηνου που υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα σε καποιο μελος να βλεπει τι παρακολουθουν τα υπολοιπα; Θα ειχαμε καταντησει αυτη την ωρα την μεγαλυτερη επισκεψιμοτητα να την εχουν "Τα συνδεδεμενα μελη" οπου ολοι θα κυνηγαγαμε τους BEN BRUCE και TSS APOLLON για να βλεπουμε σε ποιο θεμα ποσταρουν... :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

:shock::shock::shock: Αν σας πω ότι αυτό το καράβι το θυμάμαι θα με πιστέψετε :Razz: ?? Το πρόλαβα και σαν Ναϊάς Εξπρές νομίζω αλλάτο θυμάμαι σαν ¶δωνης μόνο!!! Ωραίες εποχές....Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Ben και T.S.S. APOLLON!!!!!

----------


## Ergis

Φαννουλα περνιεσαι για μικρη δηλαδη;;;δεν καταλαβα...
ολοι θυμομαστε το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΕΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.Δεν ειναι και κανενα ΝΑΞΟΣ (που εχει περασει στην ιστορια...)
BEN & T.S.S. ειστε φοβεροι....συνεχιστε να κοντραρεστε να περναμε εμεις καλα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φαννουλα περνιεσαι για μικρη δηλαδη;;;δεν καταλαβα...
> ολοι θυμομαστε το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΕΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.Δεν ειναι και κανενα ΝΑΞΟΣ (που εχει περασει στην ιστορια...)
> BEN & T.S.S. ειστε φοβεροι....συνεχιστε να κοντραρεστε να περναμε εμεις καλα


Δεν ειναι ναξος δεν ειναι γεωργιος εξπρες αλλα για ορισμενους ,οπως εμενα,ηταν ενα παρα πολυ αγαπητο βαπορι που εχω κανει αρκετα ταξιδια.

----------


## Ergis

Και εγω το ιδιο ΒΕΝ..(ως εξπρες αδωνις κυριως οταν εκανε παρο ναξο ικαρια σαμο.)προς θεου δεν ηθελα να υποτιμησω την αξια του πλοιου.ηθελα να τονισω οτι εφυγε σχετικα προσφατα και οτι δεν ειναι κατι μακρυνο οπως καταλαβα οτι εννοουσε η φαννουλα..

----------


## hayabusa

θυμαται κανεις ποια χρονια εκανε Ραφήνα-Ανδρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι το ναιας 2 και το ναιας εξπρες στις ψηφοφοριες του γνωστου ναυτιλιακου περιοδικου πατοναν σε προτιμηση, αλλα σημερα τουλαχιστον το ναιας 2 σκιζει μεσα στο φορουμ ,αρα πολλες φορες υπαρχει κατι πιο βαθυ που πολλες φορες δεν ξεχωριζει αμεσως

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> θυμαται κανεις ποια χρονια εκανε Ραφήνα-Ανδρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο;


το 2001 εκανε ραφηνα ανδρο τηνο μυκονο

----------


## Ergis

το 2001 συναδελφε αν δεν κανω λαθος.....

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. ήθελα απλά να θυμηθώ πότε ήταν το τελευταίο μου ταξίδι μαζί του. (μεγάλη εβδομάδα του 2001 πρέπει να ήταν λοιπόν).

Ως Εξπρές ¶δωνις έτσι ;

----------


## Panos80

Παιδια βλεπω τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζετε και νοσταλγω εκεινες τις ομορφες εικονες που ζουσαμε τα καλοκαιρια συνηθως με τα βαπορια μας. Ερχοταν το καλοκαιρακι και σκεφτοσουν τις διακοπες σου επειδη θα ταξιδευες με ολα αυτα τα υπεροχα πλοια που δεν συνανταμε πλεον (εκτος απο λιγες εξαιρεσεις), γιατι εγω προσωπικα δεν καταλαβαινω διακοπες αν δε μπω σε πλοιο. Εβλεπες χαρουμενα προσωπα να φευγουν για διακοπες 3-4 εβδομαδων (ξεχαστε το σημερα), καθοσουν στα υπεροχα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα, ενω τωρα καθεσαι στις πολυθρονες πουλμαν και κοιταζεις αν εισαι τυχερος απο το παραθυρο. Για να μη βγω και πολυ εκτος θεματος να ξαναπω οτι οι φωτο σας ειναι τελειες και ακρως νοσταλγικες. ΕΥΓΕ!

----------


## nickosps

Εξπρες ¶δωνις ετοιμάζεται για την τελευταία χρονιά που θα κάνει δρομολόγια (2004) στην Ελλάδα (2 πρώτες φωτο) και δεμένο στο λιμάνι (άλλες 2) έτοιμο για δρομολόγια.

Πηγή:www.hhvferry.com

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Παιδια βλεπω τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζετε και νοσταλγω εκεινες τις ομορφες εικονες που ζουσαμε τα καλοκαιρια συνηθως με τα βαπορια μας. Ερχοταν το καλοκαιρακι και σκεφτοσουν τις διακοπες σου επειδη θα ταξιδευες με ολα αυτα τα υπεροχα πλοια που δεν συνανταμε πλεον (εκτος απο λιγες εξαιρεσεις), γιατι εγω προσωπικα δεν καταλαβαινω διακοπες αν δε μπω σε πλοιο. Εβλεπες χαρουμενα προσωπα να φευγουν για διακοπες 3-4 εβδομαδων (ξεχαστε το σημερα), καθοσουν στα υπεροχα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα, ενω τωρα καθεσαι στις πολυθρονες πουλμαν και κοιταζεις αν εισαι τυχερος απο το παραθυρο. Για να μη βγω και πολυ εκτος θεματος να ξαναπω οτι οι φωτο σας ειναι τελειες και ακρως νοσταλγικες. ΕΥΓΕ!


Συμφωνω φιλε Panos80.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εξπρες ¶δωνις ετοιμάζεται για την τελευταία χρονιά που θα κάνει δρομολόγια (2004) στην Ελλάδα (2 πρώτες φωτο) και δεμένο στο λιμάνι (άλλες 2) έτοιμο για δρομολόγια.
> 
> Πηγή:www.hhvferry.com


φιλε nickosps ομορφα ντοκουμεντα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλοι ολα τα ντοκουμεντα εδω στο ναυτιλια, αντε παιδια να βελουμε τα γυαλια στους ξενους!Εχουμε χασει αιωνες με τις φαγομαρες και τις βλακειες.Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## Rocinante

> Εξπρες ¶δωνις ετοιμάζεται για την τελευταία χρονιά που θα κάνει δρομολόγια (2004) στην Ελλάδα (2 πρώτες φωτο) και δεμένο στο λιμάνι (άλλες 2) έτοιμο για δρομολόγια.


 Εκεινη τη χρονια ξηλωσανε τα μπαλκονια;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι τα ειχαν αφαιρεσει στην επισκευη του 2000 γιατι κραταγαν τον αερα και εκανε πανι.Επισεις εκεινη την χρονια του εβαλαν παλι το ερμα που ειχαν βγαλει στη μετασκευη του 1994-5, και πηγαινε τοτε 21,7 max στη μπουνατσα! :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

Για άλλη μια φορά υποκλινόμαστε!
Η συνεργασία Apollon και ΒΕΝ στο μεγαλείο της, όπως πάντα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Οχι τα ειχαν αφαιρεσει στην επισκευη του 2000 γιατι κραταγαν τον αερα και εκανε πανι.Επισεις εκεινη την χρονια του εβαλαν παλι το ερμα που ειχαν βγαλει στη μετασκευη του 1994-5, και πηγαινε τοτε 21,7 max στη μπουνατσα!


Παπυρος - Larousse - BEN BRUCE 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Δήμητρα...*Ιούλιος του 1990 άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...

O169.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> *F/B Δήμητρα...*Ιούλιος του 1990 άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...


Καποτε ειχα ρωτησει τον φιλο μας τον Polykas μηπως εχει φωτογραφια του Τιτανικου στο μεσα λιμανι της Τηνου?
Τελικα μηπως την εχεις εσυ???????????? :shock::shock:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καποτε ειχα ρωτησει τον φιλο μας τον Polykas μηπως εχει φωτογραφια του Τιτανικου στο μεσα λιμανι της Τηνου?
> Τελικα μηπως την εχεις εσυ???????????? :shock::shock:


Είσαι απίστευτος, είναι λογικό να κάνεις τέτοιες ερωτήσεις με αυτά που ανεβαίνουν αυτές τις μέρες  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

> *F/B Δήμητρα...*Ιούλιος του 1990 άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...


Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ TSS AROLLON, καθημερινά μας χαρίζεις φώτο με τα στολίδια του Αιγαίου. Περιμένουμε και άλλες..  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ TSS AROLLON, καθημερινά μας χαρίζεις φώτο με τα στολίδια του Αιγαίου. Περιμένουμε και άλλες..


Θα συνεχισω να ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες στην υπεροχη παρεα του Naytilia GR.  *Στην Μεγαλυτερη θαλασσινη παρεα*.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές ¶δωνις,* φτάνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
φωτογραφία: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

O178.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> *F/B Εξπρές ¶δωνις,* φτάνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
> φωτογραφία: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ


TSS APOLLON σε ευχαριστουμε αλλα να ευχαριστησουμε και τον ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες που κατα καιρους μας εχει προσφερει. Υπεροχες στιγμες υπεροχων πλοιων.

----------


## polykas

> *F/B Εξπρές ¶δωνις,* φτάνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
> φωτογραφία: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> O178.jpg


_Aπόλλων, ευχαριστούμε και εσένα και τον καλό φίλο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ για τις υπέροχες του φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζει..
_

----------


## DimitrisT

Θυμάται κανείς πότε έκανε δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη όταν άνηκε στον Αγαπητό?

----------


## opelmanos

> Θυμάται κανείς πότε έκανε δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη όταν άνηκε στον Αγαπητό?


Σοβαρά μιλάς?Εκανε αυτό το δρομολόγιο?Πρώρη φορά το ακούω αυτό.Ενδιαφέρον,αν υπάρχει καμιά πληροφορία ας την δώσει κάποιος.

----------


## nikosnasia

28 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ 1998
Pict19980828.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS επισεις το 1998 το σεπτεμβριο.Ενα πολυ ομορφο πλοιο με δικο του χαρακτηρα. Ασχετα αν ειναι λιγο αντιγραφη superferry 2 απο πλωρη μεχρι καθρεφτη


old (188).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Θυμάται κανείς πότε έκανε δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη όταν άνηκε στον Αγαπητό?





> Σοβαρά μιλάς?Εκανε αυτό το δρομολόγιο?Πρώρη φορά το ακούω αυτό.Ενδιαφέρον,αν υπάρχει καμιά πληροφορία ας την δώσει κάποιος.


Δεν εχω ακούσει να έκανε ποτέ αυτό το δρομολόγιο. Οι γραμμές που έκανε ήταν Κυκλάδες, λίγο Σάμο-Ικαρία και επι Hellas και Σποράδες. 
Μια χρονιά επιανε και Αστυπάλαια οπότε ας πουμε οτι πήγε και Δωδεκάνησα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Επίσης, δεν θυμάμαι να πήγε ποτέ πλοίο του Αγαπητού σε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι παραπάνω φωτογραφίες είναι υπέροχες.

Στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου δεν θυμάμαι και εγώ να περιλαμβάνεται η Χίος και η Μυτιλήνη.

Επί *Αγαπητού* ξεκίνησε στη γραμμή της Σαντορίνης, στη συνέχεια έκανε Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και αρκετές φορές έξυπηρέτησε τη γραμμή της Σάμου.
Στη διάρκεια του χειμώνα, όταν αποσύρονταν κάποια από τα πλοία του Αγαπητού, πήγαινε όπου υπήρχε ανάγκη.

Το 1996 πέρασε και από τη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.
Επίσης, πολλές χρονιές έπιανε Αμοργό-Αστυπάλαια και σε κάποια δρομολόγια από αυτά έπιανε και στις Μικρές Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες.

Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι επί *Αγαπητού* πήγαινε, σχεδόν, παντού.

Αργότερα επί *Hellas Ferries,* συνέχισε τις περιηγήσεις του ανά την νησιωτική Ελλάδα, πέρασε πάλι από Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, Σάμο-Ικαρία, Παροναξία, Σποράδες και σε πολλά ακόμα νησιά.

Την τελευταία χρονιά έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρέπει να έκανε και κάποια δρομολόγια σαν ro-ro.

Θα λέγαμε ότι ήταν/είναι ένα πλοίο πραγματικα *multi purpose* (για πολές και δύσκολες αποστολές).

----------


## DimitrisT

Θυμάμαι το δρομολόγιο γιατί είχα ταξιδέψει αλλά δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πότε ακριβώς ήταν και υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να ήταν το Εξπρες Ναιας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε DimitrisT, το *"Eξπρές Ναϊάς"* ήταν το πολύ γνωστό *"Ναϊάς ΙΙ".*
Το πλοίο αυτό μόνο στην τελευταία του χρονιά ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Σύρου-Τήνου-Μυκόνου-Ικαρίας.
Αν κάποιο πλοίο ήρθε στη Χίο, αυτό θα πρέπει να ήταν το "Ναϊάς Εξπρές" ως "Εξπρές ¶δωνις".

Αλλά και πάλι το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεν μπορεί κανείς να αποκλείσει τίποτα.

----------


## DimitrisT

φίλε Roi Baudoin έχεις δίκιο για το Ναιας ΙΙ με το οποίο δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ ούτε σαν Εξπρες ¶δωνις .Ίσως το δρομολόγιο ήταν έκτακτο  και μπορεί να είναι  το 1995 γιατί ο Θεόφιλος είχε βγεί στο λιμάνι της Χίου (θυμήθηκα αύτη τη λεπτομέρια)  και το αντικαταστούσε (κάνω κάποιες εικασίες).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αδωνις*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

EA.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές ¶δωνις ... στην Τήνο.*
_Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

EJADONIS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αδωνις*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙAS EXPRESS μπαινει στο πειραια τον σεπτεμβριο του 1996


NAIAS EXPRESS 17.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ένα ταξίδι που είχα κάνει από Πειραιά για Τήνο με το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι του 1996 ημερομηνία μην με ρωτάτε δεν θυμάμαι,ήταν τίγκα από τσιγγάνους σε παρένθεση ανθρώπινα σκουπίδια :Mad: Απ'την αρχή του ταξιδιού ως την Τήνο που φτάσαμε το πλοίο από μέσα το είχαν κάνει αγνώριστο στην κυριολεξία.Το πάτωμα δεν φαινόταν απ τα σκουπίδια βουνό.Ξυλώσαν κουρτίνες απάσαν τραπέζια πετούσαν καρέκλες στη θάλασσα μια κατάσταση εκτός ελέγχου.Αφού και το πλήρωμα απ΄την απελπισία του τα είχε παρατήσει.Επικρατούσε μια ΕΛΕΗΝΗ μπόχα που οι περισσότεροι επιβάτες έβγαιναν στα καταστρώματα.Για τις τουαλέτες αφήστε δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω πώς τις είχαν κάνει.Καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω.Σε μια φάση πάει ένας  αξιωματικός απ΄την ρεσεψιόν μάλλον αρχικαμαρώτος να επιβάλει την τάξη και μερικοί απ'αυτούς του όρμησαν και τον σάπισαν στο ξύλο στη κυριολεξία.Με τα αίματα έφυγε ο άνθρωπος.Αφήστε τέτοιο ταξίδι δεν θα το ξεχάσω.Κρίμα που δεν έχω φωτό να σας ΄ςδειχνα πώς το είχαν καταντήσει το καημένο το πλοίο

----------


## φανούλα

15Αύγουστος ήταν!! Πιστεψέ με στο λέω εγώ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ......

----------


## opelmanos

> 15Αύγουστος ήταν!! Πιστεψέ με στο λέω εγώ......


Ηταν το ένα και μοναδικό ταξίδι που είχα κάνει με το πλοίο.Μάλλον 15 Αυγουστος πρέπει να ήταν τώρα που το λές δεν πέρνω όρκο κιόλας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αδωνις*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 077.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## hayabusa

έχεις παρει το πολυβόλο και ρίχνεις πάλι ε ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Εξπρες Αδωνις*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> scan 077.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_


Δίχως σχόλια παρακαλώ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αδωνις*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

expresadonis.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους opelmanos και hayabusa_

----------


## hayabusa

σε ευχαριστώ για την όμορφη και ιστορική φωτογραφία σου φίλε Απόλλωνα !

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Εξπρες Αδωνις*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> expresadonis.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους opelmanos και hayabusa_


Ευγε Απόλλωνα μια από τις ωραιότερες φωτό υου πλοίου που έχω δει

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Δημητρα*... 

demetra.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.
Μια μοναδική φωτογραφία!!!
Με τα πιο πρωτότυπα σινιάλα στο πλαϊ. 
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας πρέπει να είναι το *"Melody" (μετέπειτα "European Spirit",* πρώην* "Halsskov")* του Αρκουμάνη.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σπάνια φωτο, μοναδική. Μπράβο T.S.S. APOLLON, ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Panos80

Το ferri που λεει στο πλαι τι ειναι;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το ferri που λεει στο πλαι τι ειναι;


 Ο ημιτελης λογοτυπος της εταιρειας του _FERRIES GA_

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν το είχα δει ποτέ γραμμένο έτσι... το είχανε και άλλα καράβια;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να ευχαριστησω τον πολύ καλο φιλο TSS APOLLON για την σπανια φωτο.Μαλλον ηταν καποιο γραφιστικο ψαξιμο αυτη η γραμματοσειρα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αδωνις*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

00064.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> F/B *Δημητρα*... 
> 
> demetra.jpg


Αυτό κι αν είναι ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο.
Ελάχιστοι ως και κανένας γνώριζαν αυτή τη δοκιμή στα σινιάλα της GΑ.
Ευτυχώς όμως που δεν υιοθέτησαν αυτά.
Ευχαριστούμε Apollon για αυτή τη φωτογραφία που έβγαλες στην επιφάνεια  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αδωνις*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

00061.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS στην τηνο.Ο αημνηστος ,και μονιμος σχεδον, πλοιαρχος του Αντωνης Βαβαλος,το φαιρνει με αγωνιστικους ρυθμους για τη θεση του


film (6).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> NAIAS EXPRESS στην τηνο.Ο αημνηστος ,και μονιμος σχεδον, πλοιαρχος του Αντωνης Βαβαλος,το φαιρνει με αγωνιστικους ρυθμους για τη θεση του


 Ο μεγαλος BEN BRUCE ξαναχτυπησε με μαγικες εικονες!!!!!.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι φωτογραφίες του καλού φίλου *BEN BRUCE* είναι υπέροχες και τον ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
Πολλές από αυτές θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν γιγαντοαφίσες - πραγματική απόλαυση για το μάτι.

Τα σεντούκια φαίνεται ότι αρχίζουν σιγά-σιγά να μισανοίγουν.
Νέοι θησαυροί μας περιμένουν από τη δεκαετία των 80΄ς.
Καποιοι νέοι φίλοι μας ετοιμάζουν εκπλήξεις ...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Η όμορφη γέφυρα κρυμμένη..........

----------


## aegina

Distixws den taxidepsa pote mazi tou,exw mia erwtisi:ekane pote agoni grammi Mikres Kyklades-Amorgo ws ADONIS ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS EXPRESS το 1998 στη ναυτομανα Συρο.Αφιερωμενη στον ΑRIS

125 (188).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΝΑΙΑS EXPRESS το 1998 στη ναυτομανα Συρο.Αφιερωμενη στον ΑRIS
> 
> 125 (188).jpg


Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια απο τον φιλο Ben Bruce.

----------


## opelmanos

Μήπως έχει κανείς από εσάς καμιά φωτό από το εσωτερικό η από τα εξωτερικά ντέκ καταστρώματα κ.λ.π?

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

BEN πάρα πολύ όμορφη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1998 τότε που το βαπόρι ταξίδευε με 20,5+.Αυτό και αν θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει στην ακτοπλοία μας σήμερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS στην τηνο μεγαλη πεμπτη του 1997.Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON και ΑΡΗΣ που τους αρεσε πολυ, οπως και εμενα!

negative (983).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη   οπτικη γωνια ληψης!

----------


## hayabusa

και το βαπόρι στα καλύτερα του  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Είναι ωραίο να βλέπουμε πλοία του Αγαπητού εν πλω  :Cool:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Για τον καλό μου φιλο BEN BRUCE και για Leo,Roi,Vinman,Nikos V,giorgos...,Polykas,APOLLON.......και σε όλους όσους άρεσε το DIMITRA......Μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη με A/M φιλμ και εμφανισμένο και τυπωμένο με τα χεράκια μου.Αξέχαστες οι.......αναλογικές και χειροκίνητες εποχές........

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χειροκινητες φωτο - χειποποιητη ακτοπλοια.Ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα τον καλο φιλο AΡΗΣ για τις μοναδικες, φωτο που ανεβαζει!

----------


## polykas

> Για τον καλό μου φιλο BEN BRUCE και για Leo,Roi,Vinman,Nikos V,giorgos...,Polykas,APOLLON.......και σε όλους όσους άρεσε το DIMITRA......Μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη με A/M φιλμ και εμφανισμένο και τυπωμένο με τα χεράκια μου.Αξέχαστες οι.......αναλογικές και χειροκίνητες εποχές........


*Kαταπληκτική και μοναδική φωτογραφία από το αρχείο του φίλου Κανάρη.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ...*

----------


## hayabusa

απίστευτη φωτογραφία η τελευταία. όμως κάνω κάθος ή πλώρη όντως φαίνεται διαφορετική;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε ΑΡΗ  υπεροχη φωτογραφια!   ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ναιας Εξπρες*...

EXPRES ADONIS.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο ΑΡΗ_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε APOLLON σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση αλλά και για ότι μας προσφέρεις!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Proussos, Apostolos & ΑΡΗΣ

3RG.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Να σαι καλά Κώστα!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Ναιας Εξπρες*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

expressnaias.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

έχει πάρει φωτιά ο Απόλλωνας σήμερα ! αυτο που διακρινεται από πίσω ειναι το Ευτυχια ή το Γεωργιος 2 ;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

> έχει πάρει φωτιά ο Απόλλωνας σήμερα ! αυτο που διακρινεται από πίσω ειναι το Ευτυχια ή το Γεωργιος 2 ;


Δεν εχεισ και αδικο.... Αυτο που διακρυνεται ειναι το Γεωργιος 2 με την πρωτη του φορεσια.. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

> F/B* Ναιας Εξπρες*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> 
> expressnaias.jpg


Φίλε Apollon με τις φωτογραφίες του Κωνσταντίνου Παππα μας έχεις παρουσιάσει μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα από την ωραία εποχή που την νοσταλγούμε  :Cool:

----------


## capten4

ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ , ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ 9, ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ, ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΝΤΕΚ, ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 2000....

ADONIS 2000.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ , ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ 9, ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ, ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΝΤΕΚ, ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 2000....


 Νομιζω μονο στις βαρκες δεν εχει κοσμο. Νομιζω...

----------


## Leo

Το χάζευα το πρωί, το γκαράζ τίνγκα στα αυτοκίνητα και ο κόσμος απίστευτος παντού, κατά μήκος και καθ ύψος κλπ. Για αρκετά χρόνια από την Σύρο ταξιδεύαμε στις μπίντες της πρύμης με όλα τα βαπόρια.

----------


## opelmanos

> ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑΣ , ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ 9, ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ, ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΝΤΕΚ, ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 2000....
> 
> ADONIS 2000.JPG


Kαλά το πλοίο είναι πίτα στη κυριολεξία από τον κόσμο :shock:Δεν πέφτει κσρφίτσα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Δημητρα*...στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

dimitra.jpg
_Για τους Ben Bruce rocinante και Tasos@@@_

----------


## Karolos

_Φεύγοντας  από Τήνο πρός Μύκονο_

sc._ (18).jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στούς T.S.S. APOLLON, rocinante, Leo, capten4, Naias II, ΑΡΗΣ, opelmanos, Ben Bruce και σε όσους αρέσει το βαπόρι_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε  Καρολε σημερα δινεις ρεσιταλ!!!    Σε Ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Karolos

_Και μιά από τα νυκτερινά δρομολόγια στήν Τήνο.
_
sc._ (38).jpg

_Αφιερωμένη σε όλη τήν Τηνιακή παρέα._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαμπανα ολες οι φωτο του φιλου C.Karolos ενος πραγματικα μερακλη φωτογραφου.

----------


## Rocinante

Που ειναι το κρανος μου??????????
Αυτος ο πατριωτης μου σημερα βαλθηκε να μας καθαρισει ολους με τους σφοδροτατους βομβαρδισμους σε δεκαδες θεματα.
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ !!!!!!!

----------


## Karolos

_Και για να φτάνει βράδυ αργά στήν Τήνο, μέσω Σύρου νομίζω, εφευγε απόγευμα από τόν Πειραιά.
_
sc._ (53).jpg

_Αφιερωμένη σε όλους ._

----------


## opelmanos

> _Και μιά από τα νυκτερινά δρομολόγια στήν Τήνο._
> 
> sc._ (38).jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη σε όλη τήν Τηνιακή παρέα._


Αυτή την φωτογραφία την έχω ήδη εκτυπώσει και την έχω κορνιζάρει στο δωμάτιο μου!!!!:shock:.Και η προηγούμενη με τον καπνό είναι όλα τα λεφτά .Φίλε Κάρολε επειδή οι φωτογραφίες που έχεις ανεβάσει μέχρι τώρα σε όλα τα θέματα είναι μοναδικές και σπάνιες Ανέβασε και κάποιες στην γκαλερύ .Μπράβο Αξιος

----------


## vinman

....σε ησυχία δεν μας άφησε ο Κάρολος Κυριακάτικο... :Very Happy: 
Θα κοιμηθούμε άραγε?? :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Δειλινο και βαπορι απο τα παλια και μαλιστα σε σπανια εκδοση!!! Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## hayabusa

υπέροχη !  :Very Happy: 

αλλά τι έπαθαν τα σινιάλα και γύρισαν ανάποδα ;  :Razz:

----------


## hayabusa

δεν φαινεται το αρχείο αλλά μη σκας. όλη η ουσία βρίσκεται μέσα στην καταπλητική φωτογραφία που ανέβασες και κρέμασαν τα σαγόνια μας  :Wink:

----------


## Karolos

> υπέροχη ! 
> 
> αλλά τι έπαθαν τα σινιάλα και γύρισαν ανάποδα ;


_Αδελφάκι μου δέν σάς ξεφεύγει τίποτα.
Είναι λάθος στο σκανάρισμα.
Τώρα είναι εντάξει ;_


sc._ (53).jpg

----------


## polykas

> _Και μιά από τα νυκτερινά δρομολόγια στήν Τήνο.
> _
> sc._ (38).jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη σε όλη τήν Τηνιακή παρέα._


_Ευχαριστούμε Κάρολε..._

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα ειναι απιστευτη.
Τοσο πορτοκαλι????
Και η θαλασσα μαγικη. Τα φωτα ανοιγουν.
Αλλα για μενα η αποθεωση ειναι ο ηλιος στον καθρεπτη !!!!!
Τι να αλλο πω;
..................................................  ...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε Καρολε θα σε παρακαλεσω να κατσεις ησυχος το υπολοιπο της βραδιας...αυριο γραφω,αν κοπω να ξερεις θα φταις εσυ και οι καταπληκτικες σου φωτογραφιες... :Very Happy:

----------


## capten4

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ !!ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟΝ ΟΒΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΤΑΓΕΝΕΣΤΕΡΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ.ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ, ΦΡΕΣΚΟΒΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΣΑΝ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΟΥ 1995, ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΤΟ 2004, ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΤΗΣ "ΑΦΡΟΥΛΑΣ"....

n.express.JPG

rafina.JPG

ex.adonis 2004.JPG

rafina 2004.JPG

----------


## nickosps

Εντάξει έχω πάθει πλάκα με όλα αυτά που ανεβάζετε φίλε Κάρολε και φίλε capten4! Να είστε καλά!

----------


## Leo

> Εντάξει έχω πάθει πλάκα με όλα αυτά που ανεβάζετε φίλε Κάρολε και φίλε capten4! Να είστε καλά!


Νίκο, αυτοί οι κύριοι, δεν είναι καλοί άνθρωποι.... θέλουν το κακό μας  :Cool: .
Κάρολε και capten oh my capten4 να είσατε καλά, σας ευχαριστούμε για τις μνήμες που μας ξυπνάτε  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS EXPRESS κυνηγαει το DIMITROULA , με αποτυχια , μεχρι τη μυκονο

scan0022.jpg


Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## xidianakis

ποια δρομολογια εκτελουσε επι hellas ferries?? μηπως ξερετε?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Επι HELLAS FERRIES ειχε παει παντου!

----------


## hayabusa

μια λεπτομερεια. παρατηρώ ότι επί HF (ισως και νωριτερα αλλα δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος) τα μπροστινά μπαλκόνια δεν υπήρχαν. ξερουμε τον λογο για τον οποιο τα εκλεισαν;

----------


## Naias II

> ΝΑΙΑS EXPRESS κυνηγαει το DIMITROULA , με αποτυχια , μεχρι τη μυκονο
> 
> scan0022.jpg
> Για ολους τους φιλους


Φαντάζομαι κυνηγάει τη Δημητρουλα γιατί προπορευόταν  :Very Happy: 




> μια λεπτομερεια. παρατηρώ ότι επί HF (ισως και νωριτερα αλλα δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος) τα μπροστινά μπαλκόνια δεν υπήρχαν. ξερουμε τον λογο για τον οποιο τα εκλεισαν;


Μπορεί να μας βαρέθηκαν που μαζευόμαστε οι καραβολάτρες στα μπαλκόνια και τραβάμε φωτος  :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

> μια λεπτομερεια. παρατηρώ ότι επί HF (ισως και νωριτερα αλλα δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος) τα μπροστινά μπαλκόνια δεν υπήρχαν. ξερουμε τον λογο για τον οποιο τα εκλεισαν;


Τα μπροστινά απ'ότι έχω δει στις φωτογραφίες υπήρχαν μόνο επί Αγαπητού. Ως Δήμητρα της GA και ως Εξπρές ¶δωνις της HF δεν υπήρχαν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> μια λεπτομερεια. παρατηρώ ότι επί HF (ισως και νωριτερα αλλα δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος) τα μπροστινά μπαλκόνια δεν υπήρχαν. ξερουμε τον λογο για τον οποιο τα εκλεισαν;


  Τα μπαλκονια τα εβγαλαν γιατι κραταγαν τον αερα και εκαναν "πανι" και δεν βοηθουσαν το βαπορι.Αλλωστε για ομορφια τα ειχαν βαλει μιας και οι επιβατες δεν ειχαν προσβαση για εκει απο πουθενα παρα μονο απο μια μικρη σκαλιτσα απο την γεφυρα και μια πορτα απο το απο κατω ντεκ που ηταν καμπινες πληρωματος

----------


## ablivada

[QUOTE=Roi Baudoin;57419]Το "Δήμητα" από παλιό φυλλάδιο της GA Ferries.
Νομίζω, ότι είναι προφανές το λιμάνι του νησιού που είναι δεμένο το πλοίο.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΡΟΥ

----------


## Karolos

_Στήν Ραφήνα, σκαναρισμένο slide._

img090.jpg

_Αφιερωμένο στούς : Leo, BEN BRUCE, nickosps, Naias II, hayabusa, xidianakis, Roi Baudoin, TSS APOLLON,  Roci, Capten 4 και  Polykas._

----------


## hayabusa

φωτογραφία που λέει πολλά. ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

> _Στήν Ραφήνα, σκαναρισμένο slide._
> 
> img090.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένο στούς : Leo, BEN BRUCE, nickosps, Naias II, hayabusa, xidianakis, Roi Baudoin, TSS APOLLON,  Roci, Capten 4 και  Polykas._


οοοοοο!! ευχαριστω πολυ!! απιθανη!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα που το ζεστανες καρολε το θεμα με αυτην την ομορφη φωτο (ως συνηθως) για να βαλω και εγω μια απο αυτο το αγαπημενο μου και ομορφο πλοιο απο την παρο του πασχα του 1996 μια εβδομαδα πριν το συμβαν με τον ποσειδωνα

17-2-2010 (5).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Στήν Ραφήνα, σκαναρισμένο slide._
> 
> img090.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένο στούς : Leo, BEN BRUCE, nickosps, Naias II, hayabusa, xidianakis, Roi Baudoin, TSS APOLLON, Roci, Capten 4 και Polykas._


 Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
00042.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Καλα που το ζεστανες καρολε το θεμα με αυτην την ομορφη φωτο (ως συνηθως) για να βαλω και εγω μια απο αυτο το αγαπημενο μου και ομορφο πλοιο απο την παρο του πασχα του 1996 μια εβδομαδα πριν το συμβαν με τον ποσειδωνα
> 
> 17-2-2010 (5).jpg


_Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία, είσαι καταπληκτικός, φοβερά χρώματα._

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο Κάρολο για την αφιέρωση του Express Adonis!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ιστορική, πραγματικά, στιγμή.

_"Το πλοίο "Δήμητρα", δυο φορές την εβδομάδα, θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια για την γρηγορότερη εξυπηρέτηση_ _των 632 μόνιμων κατοίκων του νησιού, καθώς στο παρελθόν η σύνδεση γινόταν μέσω Λέρου"._

Δεν ξέρω αν 15 χρόνια μετά συνεχίζει να υπάρχει ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση του Πειραιά με τους Λειψούς.

Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το εξαιρετικό περιοδικό _"Το Λιμάνι"._

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους κατοίκους των Λειψών.

Το Δήμητρα στους Λειψούς.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS το 1997.Ενα πλοιο που δεν διστασε να δενει στον πειραια εκει που εδενε το Παναγια τηνου

17-2-2010 (6).jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Τιμή του Κώστα.Ήταν σκληρό καρύδι πάντως.Απλά για την ιστορία με το Ναιάς Εξπρές έκανα το χειρότερο από άποψη κακοκαιρίας ταξίδι μέχρι τώρα στη ζωή μου το 1995.Πειραιάς-Σύρος 7 ώρες και κάτι ψηλά,ο κόσμος ξαπλωμένος κατάχαμα αμίλητος με τις κυράδες να τσιρίζουν μαζί με τα παιδάκια τους και δύο παλαβούς να βγαίνουν κατάστρωμα να........απολαύσουν.Εγώ και ο πατέρας μου.Και η μητέρα μου μέσα να προσπαθεί να ξεπεράσει τον φόβο της.Σα δέ ντρεπόμαστε και οι δύο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Karolos

> Τιμή του Κώστα.Ήταν σκληρό καρύδι πάντως.Απλά για την ιστορία με το Ναιάς Εξπρές έκανα το χειρότερο από άποψη κακοκαιρίας ταξίδι μέχρι τώρα στη ζωή μου το 1995.Πειραιάς-Σύρος 7 ώρες και κάτι ψηλά,ο κόσμος ξαπλωμένος κατάχαμα αμίλητος με τις κυράδες να τσιρίζουν μαζί με τα παιδάκια τους και δύο παλαβούς να βγαίνουν κατάστρωμα να........απολαύσουν.Εγώ και ο πατέρας μου.Και η μητέρα μου μέσα να προσπαθεί να ξεπεράσει τον φόβο της.Σα δέ ντρεπόμαστε και οι δύο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_Σα δεν ντρέπεστε άνθρωποι είστε εσείς ; Μετά από δεκαπέντε χρόνια το θυμηθήκατε ;;;
_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> _Σα δεν ντρέπεστε άνθρωποι είστε εσείς ; Μετά από δεκαπέντε χρόνια το θυμηθήκατε ;;;
> _


Μα για πές μου φίλτατε Κάρολε :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Μα για πές μου φίλτατε Κάρολε


_Αυτό κάποτε το έκανα και εγώ, σε ηλικία περίπου 6 ή 7 χρονών επιστροφή από Τήνο με το Μεγαλόχαρη  βοριάς 8 γεμάτος και εγώ στην πλώρη να έχω γίνει μούσκεμα, με έψαχναν οι γονείς μου σαν τρελοί, ώσπου κάποιος από το πλήρωμα ήλθε και με πείρε και με ανέβασε στην γέφυρα, από εκεί και μετά εγώ κρατούσα το τιμόνι μέχρι το Πόρτο Ράφτη. Περιττό να σου πω το τι ξύλο έφαγα από τον πατέρα μου όταν  πήγαμε στο σπίτι, ακόμη το θυμάμαι.
_

----------


## hayabusa

*τι εμπειρία (καταπληκτική και απίστευτη) και αυτή 
*

----------


## Rocinante

Καλημερα σας.
Σε περιπτωση που ο φιλος Vinman θελει αυτη τη φορα να κανει ενα διαφορετικο ταξιδι μια μικρη βοηθεια ΕΔΩ  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

ΒΟΜΒΑ !!!!!!!
Το βιντεο ΑΥΤΟ εχει ημερομηνια 08-12-09.
Ο ηχος ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.
Αλλο εψαχνα και αλλο βρηκα.
Ωστε εγινε αλλαγη....χμ...
Και ενα λιγο παλαιοτερο ΕΔΩ

----------


## nickosps

Έχει αλλάξει και όνομα απ'ότι μπορούμε να δούμε στο πρώτο βίντεο, ενώ στο δεύτερο, στο τέλος φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα το ανάγλυφο "ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ". :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Και επειδη ξερω ποσο αρεσει αυτο το πλοιο στο φιλο μου τον Leo μπορει να δει κατι και ΕΔΩ  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

Είναι τουλάχιστον συγκηνιτικό το ότι πάνω από το προχειρογραμμένο νέο του όνομα διακρίνεται καθαρά το ανάγλυφο "Nαιας Εξπρές- Πειραιεύς".


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ γείτονα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ !!!!!!
Οι κυριοι Vinman και Leo παρακαλουνται οπως επιβιβαστουν στο Φορτηγοκρουαζιεροπλοιοκαζινο New Cambay Prince.
Επαναλαμβανω....
Οι κυριοι Vinman και Leo παρακαλουνται οπως επιβιβαστουν στο Φορτηγοκρουαζιεροπλοιοκαζινο New Cambay Prince.
Το πλοιο εντως ολιγου αναχωρει.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.




υ/γ: Καλα το να γινει λαθος και να το βαφτησουν οι Ινδοι Φορτηγο το καταλαβαινω. Το να το κοντινουν ομως ;;;; :Very Happy: 

ncpf.JPG

----------


## Leo

Εγώ μπήκα καλέ... στην δεύρτερη*φωτό* (πρύμα) ο μεσαίος είμαι  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Τι φωνάζεις στα μεφάγωνα!?

----------


## vinman

> Εγώ μπήκα καλέ... στην δεύρτερη*φωτό* (πρύμα) ο μεσαίος είμαι . Τι φωνάζεις στα μεφάγωνα!?


...και εγώ είμαι μέσα...κρυμμένος πίσω απο το πανί στο πάνω πρυμιό κατάστρωμα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Ρε παιδια δεν θα το πιστεψετε.
Τωρα που το βρηκαμε κοιταχτε τοπο προορισμου :shock::shock::shock:

ncptel.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

δεν ειναι δυνατόν !

----------


## Django

Κρίμα το παπόρο. Ενα ένα αναχωρουν κλασσικα εγγλεζικα σκαριά.
Φερτε το πίσω για ενδοκυκλαδικα! Εχω γίνει γραφικός πια..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SAVE OUR NAIAS EXPRESS :Surprised: .Τιμηθηκε και με το να δενει εκει που εδενε το Παναγια Τηνου στον πειραια

----------


## φανούλα

> Ρε παιδια δεν θα το πιστεψετε.
> Τωρα που το βρηκαμε κοιταχτε τοπο προορισμου :shock::shock:
> 
> ncptel.JPG


Ίσως Ρόσι μου, αυτή να ήταν η τύχη μας!!! Το να προλάβουμε να το αποχαιρετήσουμε:|:|!!! Καλό ταξίδι Naias Express!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Και αφου εχουμε αυτη την εξελιξη να σας πω οτι δεν ηθελα να αναφερω πως ηταν προδιαγεγραμμενο το μελλον του εδω και λιγο καιρο. Υπηρξαν πολλες καταγγελιες απο ταξιδιωτες του πλωτου καζινο για ανεπαρκεια και κακες υπηρεσιες. Κακιστες. Λεπτομερειες δεν θελω να πω.
Αυτο ομως που φαινεται οτι ξεχειλησε το ποτηρι φερνοντας την εταιρεια Samlink σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση ηταν οτι πολλες φορες "συνεληφθησαν" απο ταξιδιωτες μελη του πληρωματος να πετανε οτι σκουπιδια μπορει να φανταστει κανεις στη θαλασσα. Υπηρξαν και φωτογραφιες.
Φανταστειτε τι θα γινοταν στα μερη του πλοιου που δεν φτανουν τα ματια των κοινων θνητων....

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πραγματικα πολυ θλιβερη ειδηση να διαβαζεις μετα απο ενα full 6ωρο σχολης... :Sad:  :Sad: ...Κριμα...Καλο ταξιδι απλα..... :Sad:

----------


## Karolos

_Εάν ισχύει η είδηση, εμείς θα το θυμόμαστε για πάντα.-_

sc._ (53).jpg

img090.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλες οπως παντα καρολε για ενα πλοιο ποπυ παντα μου αρεσε και ειδικα επι ΑΑ με τα 21,7 μιλακια και την τρελη μανουβρα και την επισεις τρελη συμπεπιφορα στην θαλασσα ενεκα ξεσαβουρωματος για να πιασει αυτα τα μιλια απο τα 17 και κατι που πηγαινε σαν Δημητρα.Για την ιστορια το βαπορι ηρθε απο εξω μαζι με παρα πολλα ανταλακτικα μηχανων που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν κατα καιρους και για αλλα βαπορια με pielstick στην ελλαδα :Wink: Ε ηξερε τι αγοραζε ο  καπτα μακης, οπως παντα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εδω το αγαπημενο NAIAS EXPRESS λιγο εξω απο την τηνο προερχομενο απο πειραια και συρο.Η φωτο ειναι απο την Μεγαλη Πεμπτη του 1997.

negative (983).jpg

Για ολους του καλους φιλους

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εύχομαι η είδηση που γράφτηκε παραπάνω να μην αληθεύει.

Ένα όμορφο πλοίο, με μεγάλη ιστορία στα ελληνικά νερά.
Είχα τη χαρά να ταξιδέψω πολλές φορές μαζί του.
Το ταξίδι, ιδιαίτερα όταν είχε καιρό, ήταν πάντα σωστή απόλαυση.

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία από το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι που το πλοίο ταξίδεψε ως_"Ναϊάς Εξπρές"_.
Στα _Κατάπολα της Αμοργού_ το _1999_.

Στην Αμοργό.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Κυριοι λυπαμαι.
Το πλοιο συνεχιζει την πορεια του στο γνωτο μερος με 9 μιλια. Θα ειναι εκει αυριο. Η μονη ελπιδα ειναι να εχει ναυλωθει απο καποιους που θελουν να δουνε αυτο το μερος απο θαλασσης.
Λεω εγω τωρα....

----------


## nickosps

Αυτή η είδηση είναι όντως πολύ άσχημη και εύχομαι το ίδιο με τον φίλο Αντώνη από πάνω, δηλαδή να μην αληθεύει. Ένα αγαπημένο και πολύ όμορφο κατ' εμέ σκαρί... Δήμητρα, Ναιάς Εξπρές, Εξπρές ¶δωνις θα σε θυμόμαστε...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=329

----------


## capten4

Δημητρα, αφηνωντας την συρο, καπου στο 1992....

DIMITRA..JPG

----------


## Panos80

Σχεδον εφτασε!!!! με 10 μιλακια παει αυτη τη στιγμη το τελευταιο δρομολογιο του!!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Κρίμα για το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ (εγώ με αυτό το όνομα θέλω να το θυμάμαι). Το "ταξίδι" που ξεκίνησε το 1994 σε αυτό το βαπόρι, για μένα συνεχίζεται...

----------


## Rocinante

Μετα απο μια ολιγοημερη βολτα βορειοτερα σημερα πηρε θεση πολυ κοντα. Νομιζω οτι αυτο θα ειναι και το τελευταιο στιγμα.

finncp.JPG

----------


## Karolos

_Στό καλό !!!!!!!_

000.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*ειναι πραγματικά λυπηρό να βλέπει κανείς ένα βαπόρι που ταξίδεψε αρκετές φορές και που κάποτε υπήρξε ένα από τα καμάρια του στόλου των Αγαπητών να πηγαίνει για διάλυση. 

Κρίμα πραγματικά...
*

----------


## Karolos

_Εδώ με άλλη φορεσιά ....._πάει και αυτό.

img0.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS EXPRESS στην τηνο το 1999.Τοτε με τα 20,2 μιλια

naiasxpress.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πραγματικα πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες...Οτι καλυτερο αρμοζει για τον αποχαιρετισμο ενος τετοιου βαποραρου... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## navielect

Καλα βαποραρος δεν ηταν. Γρηγορο ηταν. Ουτε ωραιο μεσα ουτε κανενα καλλιτεχνημα απ εξω. Επι Hellas επεσε και ο δρομος του οποτε...
Στη φωτο του Ben που ηταν η εποχη που ειχε δρομο κατι λεει

----------


## capten4

θα συμφωνησω και εγω οτι ποτε δεν υπηρξε βαποραρος...ηταν ομως ενα πολυ ομορφο σκαρι, τρομερα μαιτζεβελο, που αγαπηθηκε απο πολλους....μαλιστα με την μετασκευη του ομορφυνε πολυ- αν και του αφερεσε ναυτικαδα-ασχετως αν επηρεασε ,και πολυ μαλιστα, την συμπεριφορα του στον καιρο....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> θα συμφωνησω και εγω οτι ποτε δεν υπηρξε βαποραρος...ηταν ομως ενα πολυ ομορφο σκαρι, τρομερα μαιτζεβελο, που αγαπηθηκε απο πολλους....μαλιστα με την μετασκευη του ομορφυνε πολυ- αν και του αφερεσε ναυτικαδα-ασχετως αν επηρεασε ,και πολυ μαλιστα, την συμπεριφορα του στον καιρο....


Σιγουρα τα πραγματα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες capten4.Αλλωστε η μεγαλη σου εμπειρια απο τα πολλα ταξιδια επι πολλα χρονια ειδικα στα σκαρια της ραφηνας, δεν σου εδωσαν χαριστικα το τιτλο του κομη της ραφηνας

125 (188).jpg

Η φωτο απο την συρο του 1998 ειναι βεβαια χαρισμενη σε εσενα :Wink:

----------


## navielect

Δουλευανε και τα 2 προπελακια στο βαπορι η μονο το ενα?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συνηθως το ενα.Το βαπορι ειχε απιστευτη μανουβρα και η πρυμη γυριζε με αγωνιστικους ρυθμους.Σιγουρα θα ηταν το ιδανικο αγονοπλοιο ακομα και σημερα.Βεβαια οταν πουληθηκε το 2005 η εταιρεια δεν ειχε στο μυαλο της της αγονες.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ωραιος ο φιλος Κωστας με την καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια του που μας θυμιζει το υπεροχο σκαρι του.Παρολα αυτα χωρις να θελω να αμφισβητησω κανεναν σας,για μενα παντα θα ειναι βαποραρος.

----------


## navielect

Παντως αυτο το βαπορι ειδικα σαν ναιας εξπρες δε ξερω κατι δε μου κολλαγε. χαθηκε η προσωπικοτητα του. δεν κολλουσε ρε παιδι μου η πρυμη του με την πλωρη του.. κατι δε μου αρεσει στο ματι.
και αυτο το πραμα πανω απο τη γεφυρα... ξεκαρφωτο εντελως
οταν χτιστηκε τι δρομο ειχε?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Παντως αυτο το βαπορι ειδικα σαν ναιας εξπρες δε ξερω κατι δε μου κολλαγε. χαθηκε η προσωπικοτητα του. δεν κολλουσε ρε παιδι μου η πρυμη του με την πλωρη του.. κατι δε μου αρεσει στο ματι.
> και αυτο το πραμα πανω απο τη γεφυρα... ξεκαρφωτο εντελως
> οταν χτιστηκε τι δρομο ειχε?


Την πρωτη χρονια του ,1995,στην παροναξια που κυνηγαγε το POSEIDON EXPRESS & PANAGIA TINOY 2 η ταχυτητα του ηταν 21,7 μιλια και τους κουφανε ολους.Αυτο βεβαια ειχε ενα τιμημα στο ταξιδεμα του γιαυτο και εκοβε ταχυτητα στον καιρο.Με την αλλαγη δρομολογιων, συρο τηνο μυκονο, την επομενη χρονια δηλαδη απο το καλοκαιρι του 1996 η ταχυτητα παγιωθηκε στα 20,2 μιλια.Επι HELLAS FERRIES και με διαφορετικο σαβουρωμα επεσε στα 19 και κατι.

----------


## navielect

καλα επι hellas και να μην το σαβουρωνανε... 19 πολλα μου ακουγονται  :Very Happy: 
Μεσα ομως ποτε δεν εγινε καμια σοβαρη δουλεια. και τελευταια που ηταν παρατημενο ειχε γινει απο τα πλεον βρωμικα. να μη θυμιθω οτι στην Ανδρο ακομα ακουνε Αδωνις και τρεχουν στα βουνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## capten4

υπεροχη πραγματικα η φωτο μπεν !!απο τις υπεροχες εκεινες εποχες....

----------


## harlek

> Την πρωτη χρονια του ,1995,στην παροναξια που κυνηγαγε το POSEIDON EXPRESS & PANAGIA TINOY 2 η ταχυτητα του ηταν 21,7 μιλια...απο το καλοκαιρι του 1996 η ταχυτητα παγιωθηκε στα 20,2 μιλια.


Ίσως γιατί το 96 τα δυο πλοία δεν ταξίδευαν πια. Το μεν πρώτο, το "εκτέλεσε" την άνοιξη στην Πάρο, το δε Παναγία Τήνου 2 κατασχέθηκε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ίσως γιατί το 96 τα δυο πλοία δεν ταξίδευαν πια. Το μεν πρώτο, το "εκτέλεσε" την άνοιξη στην Πάρο, το δε Παναγία Τήνου 2 κατασχέθηκε...


Παντως το πορισμα δεν λεει οτι το <εκτελεσε>, και εριξε ευθυνες και στις δυο μεριες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μανουβρα ακριβειας απο τον αημνηστο κατπα Αντωνη Βαβαλο στην συρο του 1998.Ο συγκεκριμενος πλοιαρχος ηταν και στις τρεις φασεις της  ζωης του πλοιου απο Δημητρα σε Ναιας Εξπρες και μετα Εξπρες Αδωνης.Ε οσο και να χει το επαιζε στα δαχτυλα.

125 (183).jpg

----------


## polykas

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε Ben Bruce.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ... :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ



----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι πολυ καλα το Θυμασε φιλε ΑΡΗ.Με το  GA FERRIES στο πλαι 17 μιλακια αλλα..... ακλονητο στη θαλασσα , μανουβρα σουπερ και τον καπατα Αντωνη Βαβαλο στα χειριστηρια

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Kαι πολυ καλα το Θυμασε φιλε ΑΡΗ.Με το GA FERRIES στο πλαι 17 μιλακια αλλα..... ακλονητο στη θαλασσα , μανουβρα σουπερ και τον καπατα Αντωνη Βαβαλο στα χειριστηρια


 
Και με τον cpt Αντώνη πάντα μετα το ''μόλα όλα'' να δίνει ολοταχώς.Ααααχχχχχχχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Πολύ πιο όμορφο έτσι το πλοίο και όχι το έκτρωμα που έγινε μετά...Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι αυτή...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά ¶ρη σε ευχαριστούμε έτσι να τα θυμόμαστε γιατι τα ξεχάσαμε.

----------


## Νάξος

Στὸ ἕνα καὶ μοναδικό μου ταξείδι μὲ τὸ Ναϊὰς Ἐξπρές μοῦ ἔτυχε μιὰ μοναδικὴ ἐμπειρία. Ξεκινήσαμε ἡ μάνα μου κι ἐγώ *παραμονὴ Πρωτοχρονιᾶς* κατὰ τὶς *3 μμ* ἀπὸ τὴν Νάξο μὲ προβλεπόμενη ὥρα ἄφιξης στὸν Πειραιὰ *9:10 μμ*. Καιρὸς ἄψογος, ουρανὸς καθαρός. Καθυστερήσαμε στὴν Πάρο πάνω ἀπὸ δυόμιση ὥρες καὶ *μπήκαμε πρώτοι* στὸ λιμάνι τοῦ Πειραιᾶ κατὰ τὶς 12:05-12:10 τὴν νύχτα. 
Τελικὸ ἀποτέλεσμα; Ἀναμνηστικὴ πλακέττα γιὰ τὸν πλοίαρχο καὶ γιὰ μᾶς τοὺς ἐπιβάτες… τὸ βραβεῖο τῆς ἀνοιχτῆς παλάμης! 
Καταρχὴν ὑποστήκαμε *ἀπροειδοποίητη καθυστέρηση* 3 ὡρῶν καὶ πλέον γιὰ νὰ φτάσῃ τὸ πλοῖο στὸν προορισμό του ὁριακὰ μετὰ τὰ μεσάνυχτα. Ἂν γνωρίζαμε ὅτι ἦταν στὶς προθέσεις τῆς ἑταιρείας (ἢ τοῦ πλοιάρχου) νὰ καθυστερήσῃ τὸ πλοῖο γιὰ νὰ πάρῃ τὴν πλακέττα θὰ καθόμασταν στ' αὐγά μας στὸ νησί. Καὶ ὄχι μόνο ἐγὼ κι ἡ μάνα μου, ἀλλὰ ὅλοι σχεδὸν οἱ ἐπιβάτες ποὺ εἶχαν τὴν προσδοκία νὰ βρίσκονται πρωτοχρονιάτικα στὰ σπίτια ντωνε. Δεύτερον: μὲ τὸ ποὺ βγήκαμε ἀπὸ τὸ πλοῖο, *ἡ ἀπόλυτη νέκρα*. Οὔτε ταξά, οὔτε ἠλεκτρικός, οὔτε λεωφορεῖα, ἀπολύτως ἀναμενόμενο. Καθὼς δὲν εἴχαμε καὶ τουτού, ψάχναμε γιὰ ταξὶ σὰν τὴν ἄδικη κατάρα μέχρι τὸ κέντρο τοῦ Πειραιᾶ φορτωμένοι μὲ πράγματα. Μαζὺ μὲ μᾶς κι ἄλλοι δεκάδες ἀγανακτισμένοι ἐπιβάτες ποὺ εἶχαν «φόρτωσει» μὲ γαλλικὰ τὶς κάμερες τῶν δημοσιογράφων ποὺ σπεύσανε νὰ καλύψουν τὸ γεγονός στὸν προβλήτα! Τρίτον καὶ χειρότερο: *ἄρχισε νὰ βρέχῃ!!*
Ὄχι ὅτι εἴμαστε οἱ τύποι ποὺ θὰ παίζαμε χαρτιὰ σὲ σπίτια ἢ καζίνα πρωτοχρονιάτικα ἢ σὰν νεοέλληνες θὰ τρέχαμε στὰ «ρεβεγιόν». Θέλαμε μόνο νὰ πᾶμε σπίτια μας γιὰ νὰ καλωσορίσουμε τὸ νέο ἔτος, ὅλοι μαζὺ οἰκογενειακὰ καὶ ὄχι σκορποχώρι σὰν τὸ τσιγγαναριό στοὺς δρόμους. Τὸ πακέτωμα ποὺ μᾶς προσέφερε ἀπροειδοποίητα ὁ Ἀγαπητὸς Lines ἢ/καὶ ὁ κυβερνήτης τοῦ πλοίου (δὲν μάθαμε ποιανοῦ ἰδέα ἦταν) δὲν ξεχνιέται καὶ ἀσφαλῶς ἐντάσσεται σὲ συμπεριφορὲς ποὺ δυσφημοῦν τὸν κλάδο. Βλαχοκαγκουριές δηλαδή.
Ἦταν τέτοια ἡ *ἀναλγησία* τοῦ πληρώματος ποὺ οὔτε κὰν εὐχήθηκαν τὰ «χρόνια πολλὰ» στοὺς ἐπιβάτες ἀπὸ τὰ μεγάφωνα, οὔτε κὰν ποὺ τοὺς ζήτησαν μιὰ συγνώμη βρὲ ἀδερφέ. Ἀπέκρυψαν ἀπὸ ἐμᾶς τὶς προθέσεις τους γιὰ τὴν ἀκριβὴ καὶ ἀδικαιολόγητα καθυστερημένη ἄφιξη τοῦ πλοίου στὸν Πειραιά ἐξαπατῶντας ἐκατοντάδες ἐπιβάτες ποὺ εἶχαν πρόθεση νὰ κόψουν τὴν Βασιλόπιτα σπίτια τους τὰ μεσάνυχτα. Γιὰ μιὰ τιμημένη πλακέττα μᾶς προσέφεραν μιὰ *ταλαιπωρία +4 ὡρῶν* παραπάνω μὲ *σκωτσέζικο ντοῦς* στὸ τέλος. Πρωτοχρονιὰ σὲ πλοῖο ἔκανα κάποια χρόνια ἀργότερα, ἀλλὰ ἦταν δική μου συνειδητὴ  ἐπιλογή. Ἐκεῖνη τοῦ Ἐξπρὲς Ναϊὰς ἦταν ἕνα καραγκιοζιλίκι.Τέλος πάντων:

Κουΐζ: Θυμᾶστε ποιὰ ἦταν ἡ συγκεκριμένη πρωτοχρονιά ποὺ τὸ συγκεκριμένο πλοῖο πῆρε τὴν πλακέττα;

----------


## Ellinis

Αγαπητέ _Νάξος_, η όλη ιστορία για το πιο καράβι θα μπει πρώτο στο λιμάνι την πρωτοχρονιά έχει ταλαιπωρήσει πολλούς ταξιδιώτες. Και έτσι "άτιμα" όπως παίζουν οι εταιρείες αυτό το παίχνδι, έχουν απαξιώσει και τον "θεσμό". Και λέω για τις εταιρείες γιατί δεν νομίζω οτι είναι επιλογή του πλοιάρχου...
Στο κάτω-κάτω τι φταίνε οι επιβάτες για να κάνουν το "κομμάτι" τους ορισμένοι τύποι;

Μήπως ήταν το 1997;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aμα εανε παροναξια μιλαμε τοτε για πρωτοχρονια του 1996.Το 1995 δεν εκανε πρωτοχρονια γιτι μετασκευαζονταν το 1996 το καλοκαιρι μπηκε συροτηνομυκονια.Εκτος αν εκανε σκατζα σε αλλο πλοιο της εταιρειας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑS EXPRESS μπαινει στο λιμανι του πειραια

NAIAS EXPRESS 17.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΝΑΙΑS EXPRESS μπαινει στο λιμανι του πειραια
> 
> NAIAS EXPRESS 17.jpg


Πανεμορφη φιλε Κωστα!!Τρομερος παπορας! :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Σήμερα κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο το σκεφτόμουν όλη μέρα το πλοίο που έκανε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι απο την Βομβάη στο δυαλυτήριο όπως και την κτηνωδία του πληρώματος να πετάει σκουπίδια στη θάλασσα.Εντύπωση μου έκανε επίσης μου έκανε ότι λίγες μέρες αργότερα πήγε και το Φαίδρα στο ¶λανκ και λογικά θα δυαλυθηκαν δίπλα δίπλα
.Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως να βλέπαμε καμιά φωτό

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σήμερα κατά ένα περίεργο τρόπο το σκεφτόμουν όλη μέρα το πλοίο που έκανε το τελευταίο του ταξίδι απο την Βομβάη στο δυαλυτήριο όπως και την κτηνωδία του πληρώματος να πετάει σκουπίδια στη θάλασσα.Εντύπωση μου έκανε επίσης μου έκανε ότι λίγες μέρες αργότερα πήγε και το Φαίδρα στο ¶λανκ και λογικά θα δυαλυθηκαν δίπλα δίπλα
> .Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως να βλέπαμε καμιά φωτό


Ετσι ειναι φιλε OPELMANOS

----------


## opelmanos

Ενα άλλο ωραίο βίντεο ανακάλυψα εδώ

----------


## Karolos

> Ενα άλλο ωραίο βίντεο ανακάλυψα εδώ


*Μάνο Καλοοοό!!!     και στο τέλος ακόμη καλύτερο.   :wink:*

----------


## sylver23

Αυτός ο μπάρμπας μόνο με φόντο το WC δεν βγήκε φωτογραφία.
Για το τέλος συμφωνώ με τον κάρολο

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτός ο μπάρμπας μόνο με φόντο το WC δεν βγήκε φωτογραφία.


 Ti θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής ???

----------


## sylver23

Θέλω να πω οτι αυτός ο μπάρμπας μόνο με φόντο το WC δεν βγήκε φωτογραφία.

----------


## Rocinante

Παμε πισω 24 χρονια και το πλοιο Earl Harold προκαλει το ενδιαφερον των μεγαλων δυκτιων.

http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist//I...1/AS011086014/

----------


## opelmanos

> Παμε πισω 24 χρονια και το πλοιο Earl Harold προκαλει το ενδιαφερον των μεγαλων δυκτιων.
> 
> http://www.itnsource.com/shotlist//I...1/AS011086014/


 Τι να πω τέτοια βίντεο μόνο εσύ τα ανακαλύπτεις :shock:

----------


## opelmanos

Να ξαναέρθει πίσω ηδεκαετία του 1990 !!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOOhs...eature=related

----------


## express adonis

paidia kserete kanenas ta dromologia pou ekane to naias express k mt san express adonis;;

----------


## opelmanos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ztrx9fqQq6U
ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΤΕ!!! :Fat:

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερό εύγε!

----------


## opelmanos

Ότι θα γνώριζε τέτοιες δόξες στην Ινδία ποιός να το πίστευε όταν έφυγε από εδώ ..κάναν και πασαρέλα τα μοντέλα!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

NAIAS EXPRESS στην τηνο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Dimitra2.jpgDIMITRA.jpgΣτου Ξαβέρη όταν πρωτοήλθε κ αργότερα στα Λεμονάδικα.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ωραιο πλοιο...εφυγε και αυτο μ αζι με πολλα αλλα γνωστα και λατρεμενα το 2010..σκεφτειτε ποσα εφυγαν μαζι! Εδω τα εχουν σε ενα αρθρο.. http://hhvferry.com/blog/?tag=new-cambay-prince

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με φοντο την Τηνο το 1998

NAIAS EXPRESS 9.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κώστα ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί οι Αγαπητοί άλλαξαν την πλώρη.Να κέρδισε κάτι το βαπόρι αμφιβάλλω.Προ Αγαπητών θεωρώ ότι ήταν πιο......βαπόρι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κώστα ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί οι Αγαπητοί άλλαξαν την πλώρη.Να κέρδισε κάτι το βαπόρι αμφιβάλλω.Προ Αγαπητών θεωρώ ότι ήταν πιο......βαπόρι.


E δεν ξέρεις φίλε, τα γνωστά φτιασιδώματα γιά να δείχνει...πιό μοντέρνο.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> E δεν ξέρεις φίλε, τα γνωστά φτιασιδώματα γιά να δείχνει...πιό μοντέρνο.


Kαι μετά αγαπητέ Βίκτωρα τον εκμοντερνισμό γινήκαμε και ''κουνιστρούλα''.

----------


## Aquaman

Αν δεν κανω λαθος, η αλλαγη της πλωρης του κοστισε και μια μειωση στην ταχυτητα,ετσι δεν ειναι?Παντως εδειχνε πιο θαλασσοβαπορο με την αρχικη του εμφανιση.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος, η αλλαγη της πλωρης του κοστισε και μια μειωση στην ταχυτητα,ετσι δεν ειναι?Παντως εδειχνε πιο θαλασσοβαπορο με την αρχικη του εμφανιση.


Το βαπόρι επί Αγαπητών ήταν σαφώς πιο γρήγορο αλλά με κόστος τη συμπεριφορά του στο καιρό.Αφαίρεση έρματος ένα από τα κόλπα.Το Δεκέμβρη του 95 με 9άρι(μια ώρα μετά την αναχώρηση έδωσε απαγορευτικό) με προορισμό τη Σύρο τα είδαμε κυριολεκτικά όλα,Το βαπόρι δεν κρατιότανε με τίποτα,ο κόσμος έκλαιγε μέσα.Διάρκεια ταξιδιού?6 ώρες και 50 λεπτά περίπου.Μετά το δέσανε στη Σύρο.Και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση τότε γιατί και σαν Δήμητρα που είχα ταξιδέψει είχα τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα εχουμε ξαναγραψει.Απο το βαπορι,ως Ναιας Εξπρες, αφαιρεθηκαν 150 τονοι ερματος εβαλαν βολβο και εκαναν πλαστικοποιηση με αποτελεσμα τα 21,7 που πηγαινε την πρωτη χρονια,1995.Μετα η ταχυτητα παγιοθηκε στα 20,5 περιπου.Ομως κατα δηλωση στελεχους GA FERRIES το βαπορι ειχε πιασει και 20,8 χωρις τα φτιασιδωματα και απο κατι κουβεντες που ειχα με ιρλανδους καραβολατρες εκει το ειχαν και αυτοι.Εγω πιστευω με αυτα που βλεπω και ακουω οτι η μοδα του βολβου των αρχων δεκαετιας 90 ουσιαστικα το μονο πραγμα που εκανε ηταν να δωσει δουλει σε ελασματουργους ναυπηγους κτλ, δηλαδη δεν εκαναν τιποτα ,πλην ελαχιστοτατων περιπτωσεων.

----------


## Maiandros

Καρτ ποστάλ με το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στο λιμάνι των Καταπόλων. Το πλοίο αυτό σαν ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο...όσα φτιαξίδια και να του'καναν οι Αγαπητοί εμένα μου έμοιαζε λες και είχε πέσει σε _κατάθλιψη._... :Apologetic: 

photo8.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Tα εχουμε ξαναγραψει.Απο το βαπορι,ως Ναιας Εξπρες, αφαιρεθηκαν 150 τονοι ερματος εβαλαν βολβο και εκαναν πλαστικοποιηση με αποτελεσμα τα 21,7 που πηγαινε την πρωτη χρονια,1995.Μετα η ταχυτητα παγιοθηκε στα 20,5 περιπου.Ομως κατα δηλωση στελεχους GA FERRIES το βαπορι ειχε πιασει και 20,8 χωρις τα φτιασιδωματα και απο κατι κουβεντες που ειχα με ιρλανδους καραβολατρες εκει το ειχαν και αυτοι.Εγω πιστευω με αυτα που βλεπω και ακουω οτι η μοδα του βολβου των αρχων δεκαετιας 90 ουσιαστικα το μονο πραγμα που εκανε ηταν να δωσει δουλει σε ελασματουργους ναυπηγους κτλ, δηλαδη δεν εκαναν τιποτα ,πλην ελαχιστοτατων περιπτωσεων.


Έτσι είναι Κώστα λες και αυτοί που το σχεδίασαν τσιγκουνεύτηκαν τη προσθήκη βολβού(ή μπάλας όπως λέγαμε στη πιάτσα εμείς οι τότε :Apologetic:  πιτσιρικάδες).Εν τω μεταξύ τώρα θυμάμαι και γελάω με αυτά που ακουγόντουσαν τότε ότι το τάδε βαπόρι θα βάλει μπάλα και θα πάρει 1-2 μίλια.Λες και τα μίλια είναι στραγάλια..... :Tears Of Joy: Βρε Κωστή τότε το 95 που έκανε Παροναξία και έτρωγε απόνερα από το Παναγία Τήνου 2 το δεύτερο πόσο πήγαινε?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτη η αφαιρεση ερματος γινοταν με ναυπηγικους υπολογισμους για την μελλοντικη ευσταθεια ή προχειρα για να πιασει το βαπορι την ταχυτητα;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα πραγμα θα σου πω.Αυτο το ερμα ξαναμπηκε στη θεση του,ή μερος αυτου, το 2000.Τα περι υπερβολικης μετασκευης κατα την γνωμη μου δεν πολυευσταθουν καθοτι υπαρχει πληθωρα παραδειγματων

----------


## harlek

Αυτό το έρμα που "έβγαλαν" και "ξανάβαλαν" τι μορφή έχει; Από που μπαίνει και βγαίνει; Γιατί υποθέτω πως δεν αναφέρεστε σε δεξαμενές νερού.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε δέν υπάρχει στα πλοία έρμα που να είναι κάπου αλλού εκτός απο τις δεξαμενές Ballast.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mήπως ήταν μόνιμο έρμα "χελώνες" όπως στο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ερμα ηταν μινεραλι με πισσα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ερμα ηταν μινεραλι με πισσα


Όταν λες μινεράλι είναι μετάλλευμα σκέτο "χώμα" ακατέργαστο. Η πίσσα όως γιατί;
Αντίθετα οι χελώνες είναι συμπαγείς,ας πούμε σκέτο σίδερο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πισσα με <τριματα> μεταλου για να μην μετακινουνται και σκουριαζουν

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ   αποπλεοντας   απο το λιμανι του Πειραια 

Φωτο Κωνσταντινος Παππας  
_ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Με το πλοίο αυτό είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του πολλές φορές ως ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ αλλά και ως ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Στο μυαλό μου όμως έχει μείνει έτσι όπως το γνώρισα, το θυμάμαι πάντα ως ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ. Αδυναμία μου ήταν το  ψηλότερο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα που έπιανε από την πρύμνη μέχρι την γέφυρα. Λίγο πριν τα μισά μπορούσες να αγγίξεις και να αφουγκραστείς το μακρύ του φουγάρο ενώ πολλοί έστρωναν υπνόσακους στα ριζά του κι έβγαζαν το ταξίδι εκεί...Ακόμα και τις νύχτες προτιμούσα τον περισσότερο χρόνο να τον περνάω έξω σ'αυτό το κατάστρωμα. Ηταν ένα πλοίο που το ταξίδι μαζί του με ευχαριστούσε πολύ τα χρόνια εκείνα. Μαιντζέβελο βαπόρι κι αυτό αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά, το αδύνατο σημείο του ήταν να έχει τον καιρό στην μπάντα όπου έπαιρνε αισθητές κλίσεις. Δεν ξέρω μήπως ήταν λίγο στενό σε σχέση με το ύψος του...

----------


## DIMITRIOSAB

> _Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ   αποπλεοντας   απο το λιμανι του Πειραια 
> 
> Φωτο Κωνσταντινος Παππας  
> _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ by K.Pappas.jpg


ΠΟΣΟ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ;;;

----------


## xidianakis

Ti grammes ekane to ploio epi GA?

----------


## Apostolos

Παροναξία και Σαμοικαρία

----------


## roussosf

> Ti grammes ekane to ploio epi GA?


ότι ήθελε έκανε 
πχ το καλοκαίρι του '92 έκανε Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο Σαμο Ικαρια 
και Παροναξία έκανε 
και Σ-Τ-Μ σκέτο έκανε
Μάλλον για πασπαρτου το είχε

----------


## Aquaman

Παντως η προηγουμενη πλωρη που ειχε απο τη μανα του,ηταν πολυ καλυτερη,του εδινε αρχοντια και επιβλητικοτητα.Η πλωρη που του φτιαξανε εδω του εδινε ενα ψευτοαεροδυναμικο λουκ που δεν του πηγαινε,οπτικα δεν εδενε.Μου φερνει στο νου κατι φτιαγμενα βλαχοκαγκουροαυτοκινητα στο μπουρναζι και στην παραλιακη που αντι να δειχνουν σπορτιβ δειχνουν εντελως κιτς.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε μια άφιξη στη Σύρο με full away στην μπούκα... Χειρηστήρια πέρνανε στις δεξαμενές! 
img098.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πραγματικά έχω χαζεψει με τις φωτο... Μια εποχή που πρόλαβα να ζήσω και γω...αναστεναγμοι θα με πιασουν!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ(πρωην ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ) εξω απο την Τηνο προσπαθει να πιασει το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ μεχρι την μυκονο τον ιουνιο του1998,τελικα εφθασαν μαζι

new (857).jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ(πρωην ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ) εξω απο την Τηνο προσπαθει να πιασει το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ μεχρι την μυκονο τον ιουνιο του1998,τελικα εφθασαν μαζι
> 
> new (857).jpg


Η υπέροχη αυτή φωτογραφία με _πήγε_ νοερά στον απολαυστικότατο ανοιχτό διάδρομο περιπάτου, φαρδύς πλατύς βαπορίσιος...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ(πρωην ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ) εξω απο την Τηνο προσπαθει να πιασει το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ μεχρι την μυκονο τον ιουνιο του1998,τελικα εφθασαν μαζι
> 
> new (857).jpg


Πολύ ζωντανή φωτό φίλε Βen.

----------


## roussosf

> ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ(πρωην ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ) εξω απο την Τηνο προσπαθει να πιασει το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ μεχρι την μυκονο τον ιουνιο του1998,τελικα εφθασαν μαζι
> 
> new (857).jpg



Μήπως είναι έξω από την Μύκονο με κατεύθυνση την Τήνο???????????????

----------


## despo

PHOTO 006 despo EXPRESS ADONIS.jpgΑς το θυμηθούμε εδώ φωτογραφημένο στη Μύκονο.

----------


## opelmanos

> NAIAS EXPRESS επισεις το 1998 το σεπτεμβριο.Ενα πολυ ομορφο πλοιο με δικο του χαρακτηρα. Ασχετα αν ειναι λιγο αντιγραφη superferry 2 απο πλωρη μεχρι καθρεφτη
> 
> 
> old (188).jpg


Φίλε μου Κώστα με βάση αυτή την φωτό που ανέβασες όταν το πλοίο ήταν πρασινο ..αν είχες καμμιά φωτό απο τα καταστρώματα όταν ήταν πράσινα θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αν την ανέβαζες ...καλησπέρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1996

_Naias Express Piraeus 1996.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πανεμορφο οπως και η φωτο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου  τον Ιουλιο του 1997

_Naias Express Tinos 1997.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αποπλους απο  το λ__ιμανι της Τηνου το καλο__καιρι του 1997

_1997 Naias Express  Tinos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκπληκτικη φωτο απο ενα αγαπημενο βαπορι!

----------


## Takerman

Πειραιάς 1995.
naias expr 1995.jpg

Για τους Βίκτορα, BEN BRUCE, TSS APOLLON, thanos75.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια!!!
Φιλε Takerman  ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

> _ ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αποπλους απο  το λ__ιμανι της Τηνου το καλο__καιρι του 1997
> 
> _1997 Naias Express  Tinos.jpg


....με την πρύμα καταστρωματάρα του,σχεδόν εκεί έβγαζα το ταξίδι...Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία με το βαπόρι πραγματικά "στην τρίχα"!!ίχνος μουντζούρας και σκουριάς.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφη φωτο απο ενα αγαπημενο πλοιο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To NAIAS  EXPRESS εν πλω με φοντο την Τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 1999 

_1999 NAIAS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκπληκτικη φωτο φιλε TSS APOLLON απο ενα αγαπημενο μου βαπορι

----------


## tolaras

Ενα απο τα πρυμναια καταστρωματα του Εξπρες Αδωνις... Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη το 2001...

Scan.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια φωτο που βλεπουμε μια απο τις μεριες του πλοιου που δεν πολυφωτογραφιζονται.Το ημικυκλικο δοκαρι στην οροφη που βλεπουμε ηταν η περασια του εξωτερικου πρυμνιου μπουλμε οταν ηταν στην αγγλια

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Έμπαινε το Δήμητρα στο λιμάνι και ο Βάβαλος τραβούσε ένα προσωανάποδα που γυρνούσε τρελά όταν ήσουν δε μέσα με το που έπιανε το ανάποδα νομιζες οτι γινεται σεισμός 15 ρίχτερ.....μάλλον μιλάμε για το πιο μαιτζέβελο βαπόρι της εποχής του...όσο για τις αναχωρήσεις του πάλι ολοταχώς και τα απόνερα έβγαιναν για καφεδάκι....Ωραίες εποχές....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιθανως η μανουβρα του Δημητρα/Ναιας εξπρες να ηταν καλυτερη ακομα και απο του επτανησος/δηλος.Θυμαμαι σε ταξιδια με τον συνχωρεμενο καπτα Αντωνη Βαβαλο στη μανουβτα ηταν σαν να τραβας χειροφρενο, ειδικα αν ησουν στη βαρδιολα και κοιταζες πρυμα, υπερθεαμα κανονικο

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Γυριζε απιστευτα γρήγορα...Ο Βαβαλος του τα εχωνε κανονικά στη μανουβρα..ειχε και αυτο το σοβαρό,ψαρωτικό ύφος...δεν χορταινες να βλέπεις...την εστηνα πισω απο τη βαρδιολα. Μεσα στη γεφυρα ειχε μια φωτο απο αναχωρηση στη Τήνο με το προσω τα απονερα κοντευαν να φτασουν στο ονομα της πρύμνης.....

----------


## tolaras

Η μυρωδιά της μπογιάς στο κατάστρωμα, μια εικόνα στο μυαλό μου από το γκαράζ και μερικές φωτογραφίες σαν κι αυτήν, είναι οι μόνες αναμνήσεις από το πλοίο που έχω. Λίγες... αλλά νοσταλγικές :Pride: ...

----------


## BOBKING

Το γνωστό Ναιάς Εξπρές της Agapitos lines σαν Δήμητρα της GA ferries το 1992 αν κρίνω από το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος στο βάθος στον Πειραιά 
84b3a7cea180419bb76693d17f134c20.png


http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν εννοείς το πλοίο που φαίνεται πίσω δεξιά, δεν είναι το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ αλλά το _Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ_.

----------


## BOBKING

> Αν εννοείς το πλοίο που φαίνεται πίσω δεξιά, δεν είναι το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ αλλά το _Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ_.


Το Καζαντζάκης το είχα δει  αλλά αν προσέξεις φαίνεται η τσιμινιέρα του Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος όπως επίσης και η πρύμνη του Σαπφώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και βέβαια έχεις δίκιο. Την τσιμινιέρα του ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ δεν την πρόσεξα καθόλου (και είναι και μεγάλη, ανάθεμα την στραβομάρα μου !!!).

----------


## BOBKING

Το πλοίο πέρασε από πολλούς πλοιοκτήτες πέρασε πρώτα από την GA Ferries κατά την χρυσή εποχή της ως Δήμητρα πέρασε μετέπειτα από την Agapitos Lines ως Ναιάς Εξπρές και είχε μια ταραχώδη πορεία μεταξύ αυτών το συμβάν με το Ποσειδώνα στην Πάρο το 1996 στο τέλος πέρασε από της Hellas Ferries ως Εξπρές Άδωνις και περιπλανήθηκε σε διάφορες γραμμές έως το 2005 που παροπλίστηκε και στο τέλος του 2006 πουλήθηκε στην Ινδία και ανέλαβε τον ρόλο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου ως New Caribbean Princess μέχρι το 2010 που πουλήθηκε για σκράπ............Ας δούμε κάποια κομμάτια από το παρελθόν του πλοίου από ένα φυλλάδιο της Agapitos Lines του 1996 που το παρουσίαζε ως ναυαρχίδα του στόλου της εταιρίας..........!!!!!!!! 
PhotoScan 46.jpg
Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως Ναιάς Εξπρές στην τελευταία του χρονιά στην Agapitos Lines στην μαγευτική Σύρο στις 11 Ιουλίου του 1999
an0296.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ σημαιοστολησμενο και γιορτινο στο λιμανι του Πειραια την ημερα των εγκαινιων του  ηταν Παρασκευη 7 Απριλιου του 1995

_NAIAS EXPRESS 7-4-1995.jpgNAIAS EXPRESS 7-4-1995 02 .jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο γιά το πλοίο με πολλές φωτό έχει το Ships Monthly Δεκεμβρίου.

----------


## renetoes

[QUOTE=BOBKING;578335]Το πλοίο πέρασε από πολλούς πλοιοκτήτες πέρασε πρώτα από την GA Ferries κατά την χρυσή εποχή της ως Δήμητρα πέρασε μετέπειτα από την Agapitos Lines ως Ναιάς Εξπρές και είχε μια ταραχώδη πορεία μεταξύ αυτών το συμβάν με το Ποσειδώνα στην Πάρο το 1996 στο τέλος πέρασε από της Hellas Ferries ως Εξπρές Άδωνις και περιπλανήθηκε σε διάφορες γραμμές έως το 2005 που παροπλίστηκε και στο τέλος του 2006 πουλήθηκε στην Ινδία και ανέλαβε τον ρόλο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου ως New Caribbean Princess μέχρι το 2010 που πουλήθηκε για σκράπ............Ας δούμε κάποια κομμάτια από το παρελθόν του πλοίου από ένα φυλλάδιο της Agapitos Lines του 1996 που το παρουσίαζε ως ναυαρχίδα του στόλου της εταιρίας..........!!!!!!!! 
PhotoScan 46.jpg
Και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως Ναιάς Εξπρές στην τελευταία του χρονιά στην Agapitos Lines στην μαγευτική Σύρο στις 11 Ιουλίου του 1999
an0296.jpg

Εδώ υπήρχε μια αντιφαση, δεν γνωρίζω αν το φυλλάδιο είχε ως ναυαρχίδα το Ναιάς Εξπρες (δεν το αμφισβητώ), ανοίγοντάς το μπορούσατε να δείτε στο φυλλάδιο να ..κλέβει την παράσταση το νεοαποκτηθέν, πολυτελές, Σουπερναιάς.

----------


## kostas 71

> Το Καζαντζάκης το είχα δει  αλλά αν προσέξεις φαίνεται η τσιμινιέρα του Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος όπως επίσης και η πρύμνη του Σαπφώ


Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά, Χρόνια Πολλά. Η πρύμνη που φαίνεται δεν είναι του Σαπφώ, αλλά είναι του Όμηρος (Μοιάζει με του Σαπφώ, αλλά είναι του Όμηρος, και τα δύο πλοία της ΝΕΛ). Το Όμηρος είχα πάνω από το κατάστρωμα με τους "αλουέδες" (δηλ. το κατάστρωμα με τα ξύλινα ανακλινόμενα παράθυρα) μια μικρή συστοιχία από τα λίγα (περίπου πέντε) ξλινα παραθυράκι προς την πρύμνη. Το Σαπφώ δεν είχε κάτι τέτοιο. Είχε βέβαια τη μεγάλη σειρά με τα πάρα πολλά ξύλινα ανακλινόμενα παράθυρα στο αντίστοιχα κατάστρωμα (πιο πολλά από του "Όμηρος").

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά, Χρόνια Πολλά. Η πρύμνη που φαίνεται δεν είναι του Σαπφώ, αλλά είναι του Όμηρος (Μοιάζει με του Σαπφώ, αλλά είναι του Όμηρος, και τα δύο πλοία της ΝΕΛ). Το Όμηρος είχα πάνω από το κατάστρωμα με τους "αλουέδες" (δηλ. το κατάστρωμα με τα ξύλινα ανακλινόμενα παράθυρα) μια μικρή συστοιχία από τα λίγα (περίπου πέντε) ξλινα παραθυράκι προς την πρύμνη. Το Σαπφώ δεν είχε κάτι τέτοιο. Είχε βέβαια τη μεγάλη σειρά με τα πάρα πολλά ξύλινα ανακλινόμενα παράθυρα στο αντίστοιχα κατάστρωμα (πιο πολλά από του "Όμηρος").


Καλησπέρα,Καλή Χρονιά.Κατ'αρχήν απαντάς σε μέλος που απέχει προ πολλού κ δεν νομίζω να σε διαβάσει.Όντως είναι ο ΟΜΗΡΟΣ του οποίου όμως η πρύμνη δεν μοιάζει καθόλου με του ΣΑΠΦΩ.Πρόκειται γιά περαντζάδες κ όχι αλουέδες  ( διαδρόμους ) κ αυτό στο λέω σαν παλάίμαχος ναυτικός. Τα παράθυρα ήταν ανοιγόμενα.Ανακλινόμενα λέμε τα καθίσματα στο σινεμά κ τέτοια είχε το ΣΑΠΦΩ στις κλειστές περαντζάδες.

----------


## alkeos

Καλοκαίρι του 1997, το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην Ερμούπολη. Η φωτο (σκαναρισμένη) τραβηγμένη από το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, καθώς κατεβαίναμε από Θεσσαλονίκη για Πάρο...

NAIAS EXPRESS.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλοκαίρι του 1997, το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην Ερμούπολη. Η φωτο (σκαναρισμένη) τραβηγμένη από το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, καθώς κατεβαίναμε από Θεσσαλονίκη για Πάρο...
> 
> NAIAS EXPRESS.jpg


Καταπληκτική φωτό,φίλε!

----------


## alkeos

> Καταπληκτική φωτό,φίλε!


Ευχαριστώ φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ, και τότε δεν είχαμε την "πολυτέλεια" για πολλές λήψεις, με τα φιλμ ήταν "σφιχτά" τα πράγματα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ, και τότε δεν είχαμε την "πολυτέλεια" για πολλές λήψεις, με τα φιλμ ήταν "σφιχτά" τα πράγματα...


Σωστά κ χωρίς δυνατότητα να σβήσουμε ή να κάνουμε ζουμ.
Γιά πολλά χρόνια είχα βρει ένα μαγαζί με προσφορά στα φιλμ.
Τα 36άρια ρίσκαρα να τα κάνω 38 άρια .

----------


## alkeos

> Σωστά κ χωρίς δυνατότητα να σβήσουμε ή να κάνουμε ζουμ.
> Γιά πολλά χρόνια είχα βρει ένα μαγαζί με προσφορά στα φιλμ.
> Τα 36άρια ρίσκαρα να τα κάνω 38 άρια .


Θυμάμαι υπήρχαν και 14άρια ή 15άρια, κάτι τέτοιο... Επίσης, και τα δύο που είχαμε συναντηθεί τότε (ΝΑΪΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ) made in Italy

----------

